# Ucraina: prove di guerra mondiale. La Cina contro gli USA.



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dall'Ucraina prove di terza guerra mondiale. Dagli Usa all'Inghilterra embargo all'energia di Mosca. Putin annuncia il blocco dell'import-export di materie prime con i paesi ostili (Italia inclusa) mentre la Polonia dà i jet alla Nato. La tensione è altissima.

*La Cina prende definitivamente posizione con parole pesantissime.*

*"Sono state le azioni della Nato guidata dagli Stati Uniti che hanno gradualmente spinto fino al conflitto Russia-Ucraina. Gli Usa accusano invece la Cina della propria presa di posizione sulla vicenda e cercano margini di manovra nel tentativo di sopprimere la Cina e la Russia, per mantenere la propria egemonia.
Esortiamo gli USA prendere sul serio la Cina per evitare di minare i suoi diritti o interessi nella gestione della situazione in Ucraina e i legami con la Russia. La Casa Bianca ha diffuso una dopo l'altra false informazioni contro la Cina sulla questione Ucraina, cercando di spostare i conflitti, provocare il confronto e sfruttare le opportunità, mezzo spregevole pieno di intenzioni sinistre.*
*Più il governo degli Stati Uniti fa di tutto per diffondere voci e calunnie e per esagerare il clamore, più la comunità internazionale vedrà chiaramente i numerosi deficit nel suo conto di crediti."*


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dall'Ucraina prove di terza guerra mondiale. Dagli Usa all'Inghilterra embargo all'energia di Mosca. Putin annuncia il blocco dell'import-export di materie prime con i paesi ostili (Italia inclusa) mentre la Polonia dà i jet alla Nato. La tensione è altissima.


Prepariamo i pannoloni?


----------



## Butcher (9 Marzo 2022)

A meno che non succeda un miracolo è veramente questione di tempo.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> A meno che non succeda un miracolo è veramente questione di tempo.



E' ciò che hanno deciso e programmato da tempo. Probabilmente, prima del covid.

Tanto sapete cosa che ci mettono gli Agnelli/ebrei Elkann a riconvertire la produzione dalle mascherine (2 mld all'anno di profitto) alle armi e mezzi da guerra (cosa che hanno sempre fatto, anche nelle guerre passate)?


----------



## Butcher (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' ciò che hanno deciso e programmato da tempo. Probabilmente, prima del covid.


Si sono arrivato a questa conclusione anche io. 
Ci sono troppi pezzi del puzzle che si incastrano alla perfezione, soprattutto la crisi delle materie prime del 2021. C'era già chiaramente una guerra silente.


----------



## livestrong (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dall'Ucraina prove di terza guerra mondiale. Dagli Usa all'Inghilterra embargo all'energia di Mosca. Putin annuncia il blocco dell'import-export di materie prime con i paesi ostili (Italia inclusa) mentre la Polonia dà i jet alla Nato. La tensione è altissima.


Ci son solo due nazioni al mondo che potrebbero fare partire tutto: la Russia è evidentemente una pedina. Che Putin si sia fatto abbindolare dai gialli credo sia un fatto sotto gli occhi di tutti. Sinceramente tra i mangia pipistrelli e i mangia hot dog temo più per quel che potrebbero combinare questi ultimi. La Cina non vedo come potrebbe aver interesse nel demolire la società occidentale, che è il suo primo cliente e sostenitore.

Comunque vabbè, ce lo facciano sapere prima nel caso, così ci regoliamo di conseguenza


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Prepariamo i pannoloni?



Pannoloni?

No, macché, imbracciamo i fucili. Almeno così dicevano gli interventisti.

Mica sono bastati due anni di guerra batteriologica.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (9 Marzo 2022)

Granaria di milano 
Grano 410 euroton + 28%da feb
Mais 400 euroton + 40%da feb
Sicuramente con sti prezzi non parliamo di pane ma della filiera di trasformazione in latte e carne andrà in enorme sofferenza con ricadute inflazionistiche e di occupazione non indifferenti
È gia cominciata da un pezzo la guerra


----------



## livestrong (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Pannoloni?
> 
> No, macché, imbracciamo i fucili. Almeno così dicevano gli interventisti.
> 
> Mica sono bastati due anni di guerra batteriologica.


Per curiosità ieri son andato a vedere quanto spende ogni nazione per gli armamenti. L'utopia in cui tutti sti soldi vengano investiti nel far crescere economie deboli è lontanissima e chissà se mai si realizzerà. 

A far la guerra si è sempre (almeno) in due. Gli errori son sempre gli stessi


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Per curiosità ieri son andato a vedere quanto spende ogni nazione per gli armamenti. L'utopia in cui tutti sti soldi vengano investiti nel far crescere economie deboli è lontanissima e chissà se mai si realizzerà.
> 
> A far la guerra si è sempre (almeno) in due. Gli errori son sempre gli stessi



Siamo cresciuti poco dai tempi della clava.

Tanta tecnologia (dove comoda), e ci mettiamo dei bei vestiti. Poco di più.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' ciò che hanno deciso e programmato da tempo. Probabilmente, prima del covid.
> 
> Tanto sapete cosa che ci mettono gli Agnelli/ebrei Elkann a riconvertire la produzione dalle mascherine (2 mld all'anno di profitto) alle armi e mezzi da guerra (cosa che hanno sempre fatto, anche nelle guerre passate)?


Davvero non capisco questa volta cosa ci guadagnano a sterminare il mondo?
Comunque in un modo o nell’altro, in questa guerra ci entriamo sicuro. Sono molto molto preoccupato e incacchiato


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Pannoloni?
> 
> No, macché, imbracciamo i fucili. Almeno così dicevano gli interventisti.
> 
> Mica sono bastati due anni di guerra batteriologica.


Beh infatti molti saranno felici e andranno per primo a difenderci no? Abbiamo i nostri Rambo, di che ti preoccupi?


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' ciò che hanno deciso e programmato da tempo. Probabilmente, prima del covid.
> 
> Tanto sapete cosa che ci mettono gli Agnelli/ebrei Elkann a riconvertire la produzione dalle mascherine (2 mld all'anno di profitto) alle armi e mezzi da guerra (cosa che hanno sempre fatto, anche nelle guerre passate)?


Ci sono diverse libri e documentari, ampiamente documentati, che fanno vedere come la fiat abbia speculato sulle forniture di materiale per la guerra di Etiopia e la seconda guerra mondiale, fornendo materiali e mezzi scadenti e causando enormi danni economici all'Italia.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh infatti molti saranno felici e andranno per primo a difenderci no? Abbiamo i nostri Rambo, di che ti preoccupi?



Eh, ora vedremo in atto la classica situazione teoria/pratica. Io continuo a pregare affinché la cosa rientri e qualcuno faccia un passo indietro.

Mica per niente, eh, volevo farmi le ferie quest'anno, dopo due estati da schifo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

L'Onu ha vietato al suo personale di riferirsi alla crisi in Ucraina come a una "guerra" o "invasione" privilegiando piuttosto parole come "conflitto" o "offensiva militare". Allo staff ONU è stato anche richiesto di non pubblicare bandiere ucraine. La motivazione: "Dobbiamo restare imparziali e salvaguardare la nostra reputazione."​


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' ciò che hanno deciso e programmato da tempo. Probabilmente, prima del covid.
> 
> Tanto sapete cosa che ci mettono gli Agnelli/ebrei Elkann a riconvertire la produzione dalle mascherine (2 mld all'anno di profitto) alle armi e mezzi da guerra (cosa che hanno sempre fatto, anche nelle guerre passate)?


Per quale motivo dici che lo hanno programmato da tempo?

Io non credo che avverrà una guerra mondiale.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'Onu ha vietato al suo personale di riferirsi alla crisi in Ucraina come a una "guerra" o "invasione" privilegiando piuttosto parole come "conflitto" o "offensiva militare". Allo staff ONU è stato anche richiesto di non pubblicare bandiere ucraine. La motivazione: "Dobbiamo restare imparziali e salvaguardare la nostra reputazione."​



Altro pachiderma mafioso bruciasoldi da radere al suolo.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Ci sono diverse libri e documentari, ampiamente documentati, che fanno vedere come la fiat abbia speculato sulle forniture di materiale per la guerra di Etiopia e la seconda guerra mondiale, fornendo materiali e mezzi scadenti e causando enormi danni economici all'Italia.



Hai voglia... cosa ampiamente risapute.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh infatti molti saranno felici e andranno per primo a difenderci no? Abbiamo i nostri Rambo, di che ti preoccupi?



Sono contento,ora il loro desiderio sarà soddisfatto


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Altro pachiderma mafioso bruciasoldi da radere al suolo.


Ci ho lavorato e sono completamente d'accordo con te.
Però oh, c'è da dire che pagano molto molto bene e i benefit sono niente male


----------



## carlocarlo (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' ciò che hanno deciso e programmato da tempo. Probabilmente, prima del covid.
> 
> Tanto sapete cosa che ci mettono gli Agnelli/ebrei Elkann a riconvertire la produzione dalle mascherine (2 mld all'anno di profitto) alle armi e mezzi da guerra (cosa che hanno sempre fatto, anche nelle guerre passate)?


con le bombe atomiche hai voglia a riconvertire aziende.
in un giorno è finito tutto

per me sarà molto piu probabile un clima di terrore con prezzi alle stelle che durerà anni. cosi si che le aziende ci guadagnerebbero


----------



## Milo (9 Marzo 2022)

Imparziali su una invasione… pazzesco


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci ho lavorato e sono completamente d'accordo con te.
> Però oh, c'è da dire che pagano molto molto bene e i benefit sono niente male



Sempre saputo che eri parte del sistema.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

*Cina: "Nato e Usa sono responsabili del conflitto in Ucraina"*
"Sono state le azioni della Nato guidata dagli Stati Uniti che hanno gradualmente spinto fino al conflitto Russia-Ucraina".

Continuiamo pure a spingere la Russia tra le braccia cinesi.
Che caproni i nostri parrucconi,caproni,somari e marionette.
Aveva proprio ragione ieri il Berlusca...


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sempre saputo che eri parte del sistema.


Non l'ho mai nascosto, sono stato trasparente  
A mia "discolpa", non ho mai fatto parte dei "buoni"


----------



## Alkampfer (9 Marzo 2022)

nessuno si è mai chiesto come mai per la sanità non ci sono mai soldi, mentre per gli armamenti si ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

*La Cina prende definitivamente posizione con parole pesantissime.

"Sono state le azioni della Nato guidata dagli Stati Uniti che hanno gradualmente spinto fino al conflitto Russia-Ucraina. Gli Usa accusano invece la Cina della propria presa di posizione sulla vicenda e cercano margini di manovra nel tentativo di sopprimere la Cina e la Russia, per mantenere la propria egemonia“*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> nessuno si è mai chiesto come mai per la sanità non ci sono mai soldi, mentre per gli armamenti si ?


Colpa dei novaxxxx!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Cina prende definitivamente posizione con parole pesantissime.
> 
> "Sono state le azioni della Nato guidata dagli Stati Uniti che hanno gradualmente spinto fino al conflitto Russia-Ucraina. Gli Usa accusano invece la Cina della propria presa di posizione sulla vicenda e cercano margini di manovra nel tentativo di sopprimere la Cina e la Russia, per mantenere la propria egemonia“*



Cina e Arabia oggi hanno tolto la maschera e hanno dato il via alle danze.

Lo scenario sta precipitando definitivamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Cina prende definitivamente posizione con parole pesantissime.
> 
> "Sono state le azioni della Nato guidata dagli Stati Uniti che hanno gradualmente spinto fino al conflitto Russia-Ucraina. Gli Usa accusano invece la Cina della propria presa di posizione sulla vicenda e cercano margini di manovra nel tentativo di sopprimere la Cina e la Russia, per mantenere la propria egemonia“*


Ahi.
Ma lo si era capito benissimo fin dal principio come stavano le cose.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Cina prende definitivamente posizione con parole pesantissime.
> 
> "Sono state le azioni della Nato guidata dagli Stati Uniti che hanno gradualmente spinto fino al conflitto Russia-Ucraina. Gli Usa accusano invece la Cina della propria presa di posizione sulla vicenda e cercano margini di manovra nel tentativo di sopprimere la Cina e la Russia, per mantenere la propria egemonia“*



Gli è stata servita su un piatto d'argento. Niente da aggiungere.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh, ora vedremo in atto la classica situazione teoria/pratica. Io continuo a pregare affinché la cosa rientri e qualcuno faccia un passo indietro.
> 
> Mica per niente, eh, volevo farmi le ferie quest'anno, dopo due estati da schifo.


Concordo.
Ma tanto con i nostri interventisti sarà sicuramente una blitzkrieg


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cina e Arabia oggi hanno tolto la maschera e hanno dato il via alle danze.
> 
> Lo scenario sta precipitando definitivamente.



Anche gli emirati,ieri hanno rifiutato (compresa l'arabia saudita) una telefonata con il bidet americano


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Cina prende definitivamente posizione con parole pesantissime.
> 
> "Sono state le azioni della Nato guidata dagli Stati Uniti che hanno gradualmente spinto fino al conflitto Russia-Ucraina. Gli Usa accusano invece la Cina della propria presa di posizione sulla vicenda e cercano margini di manovra nel tentativo di sopprimere la Cina e la Russia, per mantenere la propria egemonia“*


i neutralissimi e moderatissimi alieni gialli, non vedevano l'ora di restituire le accuse per il pipistrello


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2022)

Situazione che sta precipitando in maniera allarmante. Qui finisce male per tutti.
Ciao ragazzi. E stato un piacere discutere con voi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

*Ancora la Cina:

"Esortiamo gli USA prendere sul serio la Cina per evitare di minare i suoi diritti o interessi nella gestione della situazione in Ucraina e i legami con la Russia. La Casa Bianca ha diffuso una dopo l'altra false informazioni contro la Cina sulla questione Ucraina, cercando di spostare i conflitti, provocare il confronto e sfruttare le opportunità, mezzo spregevole pieno di intenzioni sinistre.
Più il governo degli Stati Uniti fa di tutto per diffondere voci e calunnie e per esagerare il clamore, più la comunità internazionale vedrà chiaramente i numerosi deficit nel suo conto di crediti."*


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Gli è stata servita su un piatto d'argento. Niente da aggiungere.


Ma no.
È solo colpa di Putin!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (9 Marzo 2022)

russia e cina sono due facce della stessa medaglia da quest'ultimi non mi aspettavo niente di più se non continuare la narrativa contro l'occidente per i loro interessi economici e nazionalistici


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora la Cina:
> 
> "Esortiamo gli USA prendere sul serio la Cina per evitare di minare i suoi diritti o interessi nella gestione della situazione in Ucraina e i legami con la Russia. La Casa Bianca ha diffuso una dopo l'altra false informazioni contro la Cina sulla questione Ucraina, cercando di spostare i conflitti, provocare il confronto e sfruttare le opportunità, mezzo spregevole pieno di intenzioni sinistre.
> Più il governo degli Stati Uniti fa di tutto per diffondere voci e calunnie e per esagerare il clamore, più la comunità internazionale vedrà chiaramente i numerosi deficit nel suo conto di crediti."*


Eccoli i veri attori e i veri mostri.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Dai entriamo in guerra e distruggiamo Russia e cina! Che ci vuole? In un pomeriggio è fatta e non restiamo a guardare le provocazioni. Quando sarà finita Zelensky sarà presidente del parlamento europeo e la Russia si chiamerà Ucraina. Cosa potrà mai andare storto?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora la Cina:
> 
> "Esortiamo gli USA prendere sul serio la Cina per evitare di minare i suoi diritti o interessi nella gestione della situazione in Ucraina e i legami con la Russia. La Casa Bianca ha diffuso una dopo l'altra false informazioni contro la Cina sulla questione Ucraina, cercando di spostare i conflitti, provocare il confronto e sfruttare le opportunità, mezzo spregevole pieno di intenzioni sinistre.
> Più il governo degli Stati Uniti fa di tutto per diffondere voci e calunnie e per esagerare il clamore, più la comunità internazionale vedrà chiaramente i numerosi deficit nel suo conto di crediti."*


E ora che succede??? Per "giustizia" dovrebbero sanzionare anche questi no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai entriamo in guerra e distruggiamo Russia e cina! Che ci vuole? In un pomeriggio è fatta e non restiamo a guardare le provocazioni. Quando sarà finita Zelensky sarà presidente del parlamento europeo e la Russia si chiamerà Ucraina. Cosa potrà mai andare storto?



Qualunque sia l' estensione e la potenza dell'esercito Nato, Russia + Cina + Corea+ altri stati feroci bastano per spazzare via almeno un paio di grandi nazioni europee e polverizzarle.


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora la Cina:
> 
> "Esortiamo gli USA prendere sul serio la Cina per evitare di minare i suoi diritti o interessi nella gestione della situazione in Ucraina e i legami con la Russia. La Casa Bianca ha diffuso una dopo l'altra false informazioni contro la Cina sulla questione Ucraina, cercando di spostare i conflitti, provocare il confronto e sfruttare le opportunità, mezzo spregevole pieno di intenzioni sinistre.
> Più il governo degli Stati Uniti fa di tutto per diffondere voci e calunnie e per esagerare il clamore, più la comunità internazionale vedrà chiaramente i numerosi deficit nel suo conto di crediti."*


Non per esagerare, ma questa uscita e terribile. Non dico che sia al livello di Putin e la sua detterenza nucleare... Ma non e nemmeno così lontana.


----------



## sunburn (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Gli è stata servita su un piatto d'argento. Niente da aggiungere.


Eh sì certo, infatti Russia e Cina non hanno mai fatto nulla per interferire nella vita di altri Stati né con gli assetti geopolitici globali... Coi parametri, palesemente pretestuosi, usati da Cina e Russia, avremmo dovuto muovere guerra contro di loro già da tempo. Ma, per l'appunto, si tratta di pretesti: dove non son riusciti con le armi politiche, seppur molto discutibili, vogliono arrivarci con le armi reali.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2022)

> Il petrolio russo rappresenta solo il 3% delle importazioni statunitensi totali di greggio nel 2021.
> Se si includono gli altri prodotti petroliferi, la quota di import russo sale all'8%.
> Washington invece non importa gas da Mosca



facile fare i duri quando non sei coinvolto sul gas e sul petrolio per una quota marginale che puoi reperire altrove...




> il petrolio vola a 128,38 dollari al barile e la benzina che schizza a 4,17 dollari al gallone, superando i primati del 2008.



dai Sleepy Joe che entri nella storia...


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eh sì certo, infatti Russia e Cina non hanno mai fatto nulla per interferire nella vita di altri Stati né con gli assetti geopolitici globali... Coi parametri, palesemente pretestuosi, usati da Cina e Russia, avremmo dovuto muovere guerra contro di loro già da tempo. Ma, per l'appunto, si tratta di pretesti: dove non son riusciti con le armi politiche, seppur molto discutibili, vogliono arrivarci con le armi reali.



Grazie per avermi aperto gli occhi, io ero convinto che i cinesi fosseri bravi. Grazie davvero.

Intervieni sempre nei momenti meno opportuni, trovati un tetto sicuro sotto cui stare, che da come si mettono le cose forse è meglio.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Dai entriamo in guerra e distruggiamo Russia e cina! *Che ci vuole? In un pomeriggio è fatta e non restiamo a guardare le provocazioni. Quando sarà finita Zelensky sarà presidente del parlamento europeo e la Russia si chiamerà Ucraina. Cosa potrà mai andare storto?



Questo fine settimana ho un impegno. Si può rinviare?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (9 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non per esagerare, ma questa uscita e terribile. Non dico che sia al livello di Putin e la sua detterenza nucleare... Ma non e nemmeno così lontana.



Io continuo a ripeterlo, questa è peggio. Ritengo che questa escalation sia voluta, ma se i cinesi entrano nel conflitto è perchè i profitti sono maggiori delle perdite, e di profitti fino ad oggi ne avevano tantissimi rimanendo finti neutrali. Storicamente siamo bravi a tenere i piedi in due staffe, ma credo che con la scelta di Draghi sia sia presa una via unilaterale. 

Oggi vado a fare scorte, per me ci siamo.


----------



## mabadi (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dall'Ucraina prove di terza guerra mondiale. Dagli Usa all'Inghilterra embargo all'energia di Mosca. Putin annuncia il blocco dell'import-export di materie prime con i paesi ostili (Italia inclusa) mentre la Polonia dà i jet alla Nato. La tensione è altissima.
> 
> *La Cina prende definitivamente posizione con parole pesantissime.*
> 
> ...


A questo punto appare chiaro che il COVID sia stata un'arma utilizzata per preparare la guerra.
Ha consentito alla Cina di fare scorte di semiconduttori, petrolio, gas e produrre armamenti ecc.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Qualunque sia l' estensione e la potenza dell'esercito Nato, Russia + Cina + Corea+ altri stati feroci bastano per spazzare via almeno un paio di grandi nazioni europee e polverizzarle.


Lo so bene. Se inizia la guerra è finita per tutti noi


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo fine settimana ho un impegno. Si può rinviare?


Noi siamo riservisti tranquillo 
Prima ci sono gli ultra interventisti!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Qualunque sia l' estensione e la potenza dell'esercito Nato, Russia + Cina + Corea+ altri stati feroci bastano per spazzare via almeno* un paio di grandi nazioni europee e polverizzarle.*



Noi siamo in pole.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Noi siamo riservisti tranquillo
> Prima ci sono gli ultra interventisti!



Spazio agli eroi.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Detto questo, a quanto pare gli UFO con a bordo gli alieni, quelli che dovevano vegliare sul conflitto, sono stati abbattuti tutti dai caccia russi.

Scusate, la volevo dire da giorni.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Cina: "Nato e Usa sono responsabili del conflitto in Ucraina"*
> "Sono state le azioni della Nato guidata dagli Stati Uniti che hanno gradualmente spinto fino al conflitto Russia-Ucraina".
> 
> Continuiamo pure a spingere la Russia tra le braccia cinesi.
> ...



Purtroppo tutta questa situazione è frutto di scelte strategiche geopolitiche completamente sballate delle amministrazioni americane da 20 anni a questa parte. Ed era davvero difficile fare compattare due superpotenze che si odiano da secoli, ma loro ci sono riusciti. Complimenti!!!


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Cina prende definitivamente posizione con parole pesantissime.
> 
> "Sono state le azioni della Nato guidata dagli Stati Uniti che hanno gradualmente spinto fino al conflitto Russia-Ucraina. Gli Usa accusano invece la Cina della propria presa di posizione sulla vicenda e cercano margini di manovra nel tentativo di sopprimere la Cina e la Russia, per mantenere la propria egemonia“*


Questa è pesante...

Vedete voi: meglio defilarci e perdere qualcosa in benessere o fare i vocioni con rischi e pericoli?

Personalmente, minacce di Putin a parte che mi hanno fatto scattare un moto d' orgoglio, sono per perdere qualcosa in benessere per buona pace di tutti.

Ma chi lo sa, a quanto può corrispondere questa perdita di benessere.


----------



## sunburn (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grazie per avermi aperto gli occhi, io ero convinto che i cinesi fosseri bravi. Grazie davvero.


Non è questione di buoni e cattivi. Tutte le potenze mondiali "giocano" a scacchi cercando di ampliare la propria sfera di influenza. Se gli USA cedono o lasciano fare sull'area X, quell'area passa sotto il controllo della Cina e viceversa. Bello o brutto, ma è così.
Fino a ora hanno agito sul piano politico ed economico. Poi arriva Putin che, per rimediare alla sua totale inettitudine e per superare l'atavico complesso del pene piccolo della classe dirigente sovietica-russa, si mette a violare le regole della pacifica convivenza, commettendo anche svariati crimini di guerra.
Io sono assolutamente contrario a un intervento militare diretto, ma far finta di nulla non mi sembra una grande idea.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Intervieni sempre nei momenti meno opportuni, trovati un tetto sicuro sotto cui stare, che da come si mettono le cose forse è meglio.


Sono abbastanza fatalista. Se iniziano a tirarci bombe in testa, non possiamo farci granché. Se poi quelle bombe sono "farcite", direi che sarebbe preferibile andare a guardare le radici degli alberi da sotto as soon as possible.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (9 Marzo 2022)

Sono tentato da caipirinha e vigile attesa a fortaleza


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, a quanto pare gli UFO con a bordo gli alieni, quelli che dovevano vegliare sul conflitto, sono stati abbattuti tutti dai caccia russi.
> *
> Scusate, la volevo dire da giorni.*



In questi momenti di m... tutto è concesso.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non per esagerare, ma questa uscita e terribile. Non dico che sia al livello di Putin e la sua detterenza nucleare... Ma non e nemmeno così lontana.


Io non la penso affatto cosi.

Un conto è dirmi: ti ammazzo - inaccettabile

Un conto è dirmi: rispettami o mi incaxxo - lecito


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Ah, poi c' è la gente che parla di Putin inetto, pazzo, malato terminale. Non avete capito nulla di Putin e dei russi e continuate ancora a fallare...


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2022)

metano per auto schizza a 5 euro il kg
in certi distributori non puoi fare il pieno e in certi giorni è chiuso, come riportano i quotidiani nazionali e locali

portuali e trasportatori fermi, spendono più per la benzina di quanto guadagnano
conviene stare fermi

anche certe aziende si ferma per il caro energia


e ora sotto a pensare al nuovo pacchetto di sanzioni 
grazie Mattarella che ci indichi la via


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questa è pesante...
> 
> Vedete voi: meglio defilarci e perdere qualcosa in benessere o fare i vocioni con rischi e pericoli?
> 
> ...



Sono piuttosto convinto che le uniche pretese che possono avere dall'Italia sono togliere le sanzioni alla Russia ed uscire dalla Nato, soprattutto in caso di neutralità iniziale.


----------



## sunburn (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Noi siamo riservisti tranquillo
> Prima ci sono gli ultra interventisti!


Ma a proposito… Io ho fatto un rinvio per motivi di studio e poi hanno eliminato l’obbligo. Non ho fatto neanche la visita. Eventualmente mi toccherebbe fare il disertore?


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Sono piuttosto convinto che le uniche pretese che possono avere dall'Italia sono togliere le sanzioni alla Russia ed uscire dalla Nato, soprattutto in caso di neutralità iniziale.


Va che in mondo che torna belligerante, è meglio non allontanarci dalla NATO

Non siamo storicamente bravi a fare questo genere di scelte...


----------



## sottoli (9 Marzo 2022)

per fare la guerra basta una fazione, non ne servono 2
qualsiasi azione prende la seconda fazione, se la prima vuole la guerra la avrà 
se uno ti tira un pungo in faccia puoi porgere l'altra guancia, se te ne tira 10 prima o poi ti toccherà entrare nel conflitto
quale sia la fazione che vuole la guerra non lo so, ma se una delle due la vuole, l'avrà e il conflitto sarà inevitabile

comunque misantropia alle stelle, o no guerra o voglio vedere gli umani estinti dalla faccia dell'universo, facciamo vomitare


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non la penso affatto cosi.
> 
> Un conto è dirmi: ti ammazzo - inaccettabile
> 
> Un conto è dirmi: rispettami o mi incaxxo - lecito


Quello che dici e ovviamente giustissimo.
Putin che manda una bomba atomica su l'occidente : ammetto di avere avuto paura (e c'è l'ho ancora) ma la probabilità mi sembra piuttosto bassa.
Invece su queste minacce cinesi, mi sembra che le probabilità di escalation siano altissima. Difficilmente gli Usa rimarranno zitti. Inoltre pure l'Arabia si sta schierando. La cosa non mi piace per nulla.
La Russia sa di essere inferiore alla NATO.
Ma Cina + Russia + India + paesi arabi + Iran + ... Mi sembrano al livello nato. E quando dico livello nato non parlo esclusivamente di mezzi di guerra ma anche di quello di cui hanno bisogno per vivere.
Noi importiamo tantissimo...

Insomma se pensavo che potevamo fermare Putin (anche con le cattive), mi sembra molto più difficile fermare questa coalizione...


----------



## sunburn (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ah, poi c' è la gente che parla di Putin inetto, pazzo, malato terminale. Non avete capito nulla di Putin e dei russi e continuate ancora a fallate..


Nella narrativa anti-NATO la Russia si sarebbe fatta accerchiare senza che la NATO sparasse un colpo. Se così fosse, Putin non potrebbe che essere classificato nella categoria “pollo”.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo tutta questa situazione è frutto di scelte strategiche geopolitiche completamente sballate delle amministrazioni americane da 20 anni a questa parte. Ed era davvero difficile fare compattare due superpotenze che si odiano da secoli, ma loro ci sono riusciti. Complimenti!!!


Sono d'accordo. Anche scelte economiche assurde e sbagliate. Non solo hanno fatto compattare Russia e Cina, che da anni parlano apertamente di secondo polo, ma hanno anche fatto crescere e arricchire paesi autocratici e con dichiarate mire espansionistiche come Russia Cina e Turchia, le quali, tutte e tre, stanno investendo non a caso massicciamente in attrezzature militari da molti anni.

Questa situazione è il fallimento totale dell'ipercapitalismo e della globalizzazione, che promettevano il benessere mondiale e invece rischiano di farci precipitare nel baratro.
Baratro dove finirà la povera gente ovviamente, non certo i responsabili della situazione, che anzi lucreranno e guadagneranno come non mai.

Per certi versi siamo alla fine del secolo degli USA (come in passato ci sono stati i secoli della Spagna, della Francia, del Regno Unito...), i segnali del declino ci sono da almeno dieci anni. Il problema è che noi come Europa stiamo assumendo il ruolo di alleato scarso e di zona cuscinetto. Disorganizzati, disuniti, impreparati, eppure profondamente coinvolti, come Europa non siamo messi bene per nulla di fronte a questo nuovo scenario.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Davvero non capisco questa volta cosa ci guadagnano a sterminare il mondo?
> Comunque in un modo o nell’altro, in questa guerra ci entriamo sicuro. Sono molto molto preoccupato e incacchiato


Distruzione creatrice.
Lavacro.
Marciare non marcire.
Guerra sola igiene del mondo.
Vita = aggressione
Pace universale = decrepitezza ed agonia delle razze

Comico podcast del patriarca russo che dice che quello per cui si combatte alla fin fine è l'imposizione di una manifestazione gay. E qui si distinguerà fra chi sta a sinistra o destra di Dio 

Denazificano. Si-ssi


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quello che dici e ovviamente giustissimo.
> Putin che manda una bomba atomica su l'occidente : ammetto di avere avuto paura (e c'è l'ho ancora) ma la probabilità mi sembra piuttosto bassa.
> Invece su queste minacce cinesi, mi sembra che le probabilità di escalation siano altissima. Difficilmente gli Usa rimarranno zitti. Inoltre pure l'Arabia si sta schierando. La cosa non mi piace per nulla.
> La Russia sa di essere inferiore alla NATO.
> ...


E' dal giorno 1 che dico di avere brutte sensazioni, vediamo che capita, forse è solo un po' di sana paura.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nella narrativa anti-NATO la Russia si sarebbe fatta accerchiare senza che la NATO sparasse un colpo. Se così fosse, Putin non potrebbe che essere classificato nella categoria “pollo”.



Certo, certo. Biden invece in tutte le narrazioni rientra nella categoria idioti e tanti saluti alla storia...


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Cina prende definitivamente posizione con parole pesantissime.
> 
> "Sono state le azioni della Nato guidata dagli Stati Uniti che hanno gradualmente spinto fino al conflitto Russia-Ucraina. Gli Usa accusano invece la Cina della propria presa di posizione sulla vicenda e cercano margini di manovra nel tentativo di sopprimere la Cina e la Russia, per mantenere la propria egemonia“*


Oh, c' era mica mezzo forum che voleva nuclearizzare la Cina per "un raffreddore" ?

Ecco, ora c'è un altro motivo.

Sdrammatizzo ovviamente.

Nella mia ignoranza, tolte le atomiche, continuo a credere che dal punto di vista militare la NATO sia ancora di diverse categorie sopra, tanto per capirci: non siamo delle mezze cartucce e gli altri dei cannoni.

Finora, noi ci siamo mossi sulla Geopolitica, non sempre con le buone e non sempre badando a non rovinare gli interessi degli altri.

Ma non ho mai sentito di minacce militari a nessuno, a parte nei paesi beduini.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora la Cina:
> 
> "Esortiamo gli USA prendere sul serio la Cina per evitare di minare i suoi diritti o interessi nella gestione della situazione in Ucraina e i legami con la Russia. La Casa Bianca ha diffuso una dopo l'altra false informazioni contro la Cina sulla questione Ucraina, cercando di spostare i conflitti, provocare il confronto e sfruttare le opportunità, mezzo spregevole pieno di intenzioni sinistre.
> Più il governo degli Stati Uniti fa di tutto per diffondere voci e calunnie e per esagerare il clamore, più la comunità internazionale vedrà chiaramente i numerosi deficit nel suo conto di crediti."*



L'elezione (farlocca) di Bidet ha scombussolato tutto (per noi, non per loro). Ma per far sì che tutto filasse per il "verso giusto", ogni minimo tassello andava incastrato a dovere. Dall'Ucraina agli Usa passando per il Covid con relativa propaganda.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> metano per auto schizza a 5 euro il kg
> in certi distributori non puoi fare il pieno e in certi giorni è chiuso, come riportano i quotidiani nazionali e locali
> 
> portuali e trasportatori fermi, spendono più per la benzina di quanto guadagnano
> ...



Adesso comunque scaricano tutto sulla guerra, ma sti aumenti folli sono iniziati da quest'autunno


----------



## folletto (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Cina prende definitivamente posizione con parole pesantissime.
> 
> "Sono state le azioni della Nato guidata dagli Stati Uniti che hanno gradualmente spinto fino al conflitto Russia-Ucraina. Gli Usa accusano invece la Cina della propria presa di posizione sulla vicenda e cercano margini di manovra nel tentativo di sopprimere la Cina e la Russia, per mantenere la propria egemonia“*


La ormai prima potenza mondiale getta la maschera. Se non degenera il tutto in una vera guerra mondiale (per vera intendo con uso di armi) i gialli ne usciranno come gli unici vincitori e controlleranno un mondo in crisi totale.
Questi qua lavorano in silenzio da quando è caduto il muro


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'elezione (farlocca) di Bidet ha scombussolato tutto (per noi, non per loro). Ma per far sì che tutto filasse per il "verso giusto", ogni minimo tassello andava incastrato a dovere. Dall'Ucraina agli Usa passando per il Covid con relativa propaganda.


Il tassello finale la goccia che farà traboccare il vaso sarà la vittoria dei gobbi in champions


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Anche scelte economiche assurde e sbagliate. Non solo hanno fatto compattare Russia e Cina, che da anni parlano apertamente di secondo polo, ma hanno anche fatto crescere e arricchire paesi autocratici e con dichiarate mire espansionistiche come Russia Cina e Turchia, le quali, tutte e tre, stanno investendo non a caso massicciamente in attrezzature militari da molti anni.
> 
> Questa situazione è il fallimento totale dell'ipercapitalismo e della globalizzazione, che promettevano il benessere mondiale e invece rischiano di farci precipitare nel baratro.
> Baratro dove finirà la povera gente ovviamente, non certo i responsabili della situazione, che anzi lucreranno e guadagneranno come non mai.
> ...



A parte la lucidità dell' analisi con cui concordo, noi Europei purtroppo scontiamo 
Il nostro essere un area commerciale e non un' unità politica che parla con una sola voce. Non è nell' interesse di alcuni azionisti di maggioranza della UE e nemmeno nell' interesse americano che si sia uniti.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> metano per auto schizza a 5 euro il kg
> in certi distributori non puoi fare il pieno e in certi giorni è chiuso, come riportano i quotidiani nazionali e locali
> 
> portuali e trasportatori fermi, spendono più per la benzina di quanto guadagnano
> ...


Ma si l’importante è fare la voce grossa e farci rispettare per la mitica Ucraina. Poi chi se ne frega se diamo un colpo di grazia alla nostra morente nazione. Vuoi mettere l’orgoglio?


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Adesso comunque scaricano tutto sulla guerra, ma sti aumenti folli sono iniziati da quest'autunno


Casualmente, proprio quando è stato chiaro e ufficiale che l' occidentale è destinato ad abbondonare totalmente l' uso dei combustibili fossili.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere del Sera: 

Mosca: "Progressi nei negoziati, non vogliamo rovesciare Kiev"
​


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma a proposito… Io ho fatto un rinvio per motivi di studio e poi hanno eliminato l’obbligo. Non ho fatto neanche la visita. Eventualmente mi toccherebbe fare il disertore?


Direi di si 
Io non ho mai fatto la leva. Se tocca partire anche a noi, io divento disertore al 100%


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Ma si l’importante è fare la voce grossa *e farci rispettare per la mitica Ucraina. Poi chi se ne frega se diamo un colpo di grazia alla nostra morente nazione. Vuoi mettere l’orgoglio?



La voce grossa la fanno gli altri. Noi al massimo ci accodiamo.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Adesso comunque scaricano tutto sulla guerra, ma sti aumenti folli sono iniziati da quest'autunno


semper per lo stesso motivo, tensioni mondiali e dai fornitori di materie prime
comunque ora sta precipitando tutto più in fretta


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'elezione (farlocca) di Bidet ha scombussolato tutto (per noi, non per loro). Ma per far sì che tutto filasse per il "verso giusto", ogni minimo tassello andava incastrato a dovere. Dall'Ucraina agli Usa passando per il Covid con relativa propaganda.



Qui da noi hanno trovato ottimi complici.

Ti ricordi quando si diceva che sarebbero venuti tempi più duri, già ad inizio pandemia?

Una lezione che ci meritiamo più che giustamente. Ma non servirà a niente neppure stavolta, temo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questa è pesante...
> 
> Vedete voi: meglio defilarci e perdere qualcosa in benessere o fare i vocioni con rischi e pericoli?
> 
> ...



Benessere ?
La Cina è il traino dell'economia mondiale.

Non so se avete capito,ma basterebbe un niente per far quadruplicare (ancora di più rispetto ad ora) i prezzi di qualunque cosa,non solo delle materie prime. E dopo 2 anni di covid non sarebbe una passeggiata,ma una bella mattanza per noi...

Perchè i Mattarella si salvano,i Draghi si salvano,i letta,salvini,di maio,conte,ecc.ec si salvano.
Ma buona parte della popolazione schiatta (e non per le bombe..)


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Benessere ?
> La Cina è il traino dell'economia mondiale.
> 
> Non so se avete capito,ma basterebbe un niente per far quadruplicare (ancora di più rispetto ad ora) i prezzi di qualunque cosa,non solo delle materie prime. E dopo 2 anni di covid non sarebbe una passeggiata,ma una bella mattanza per noi...
> ...



Guarda che siamo andati in Cina proprio per risparmiare.

Per produrre bottoni o graffette ( esempio stupido ), se diventasse troppo caro ci riporteremmo le produzioni a casa nostra.

Non che sia immediato, ma non so quanto convenga a loro.
La CIna la usiamo per manovalanza, non robe ultra tecnologiche.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Qui da noi hanno trovato ottimi complici.
> 
> Ti ricordi quando si diceva che sarebbero venuti tempi più duri, già ad inizio pandemia?
> 
> Una lezione che ci meritiamo più che giustamente. Ma non servirà a niente neppure stavolta, temo.


Beh si festeggiava per l’elezione di bidet no?
Bene eccovi serviti


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere del Sera:
> 
> Mosca: "Progressi nei negoziati, non vogliamo rovesciare Kiev"
> ​


Ma speriamo!
Certo è che siamo ufficialmente tornati in guerra fredda


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda che siamo andati in Cina proprio per risparmiare.
> 
> Per produrre bottoni o graffette ( esempio stupido ), se diventasse troppo caro ci riporteremmo le produzioni a casa nostra.



Non dirlo a me,io ci lavoro con le fabbriche cinesi che producono i pezzi per il mio ecommerce.
Noi (italiani,europei,americani,tutti) gli abbiamo portato il nostro know-how e loro l'hanno assimilato alla perfezione.

Pazzo,non si ritorna indietro,forse non ci siamo capiti 
Cosa riporti la produzione in Italia che non ci sta più niente ? Sono rimaste le macerie,e non lo dico tanto per dire..

Edit : letto ora la parte aggiuntiva.
Anche le cose tecnologiche si sono spostate ad oriente...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo!
> Certo è che *siamo ufficialmente tornati in guerra fredda*



Per me non ne siamo mai usciti.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito de Il Fatto Quotidiano:​Erdogan: “Spero cessate il fuoco dopo incontro Lavrov-Kuleba”​


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh si festeggiava per l’elezione di bidet no?
> Bene eccovi serviti



Fosse solo quello.

Abbiamo messo in mano la sanità ad uno che si era sposato solo poco prima a Gerusalemme, con un partito dello zero virgola, e poi tutti gli altri incapaci traditori, buoni a legiferare solo sulle menghiate.

Eravamo già condannati da un pezzo.


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' dal giorno 1 che dico di avere brutte sensazioni, vediamo che capita, forse è solo un po' di sana paura.


Onestamente ho sempre pensato che i cinesi fossero dietro a queste mosse russe. Tanto lo sapevano e si erano pure accordati per aspettare la fine dei giochi olimpici...
Ma SPERAVO che sarebbero rimasti neutrali per approfittare sia della Russia che si vende a prezzo di straccio che da l'occidente che si sarebbe indebolito.
Ma questi non vogliono aspettare il declino occidentale. Lo vogliono proprio fare precipitare.

Male male.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Leggo che quell’altro ultra mega radical chic di Di Caprio ha finanziato con 10 mln di euro l’esercito ucraino. Questi poi fanno i pacifisti e gli ambientalisti. Più vedo in che direzione va sta gente, e media appecorati, e più mi salgono dubbi su tutta la questione


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> A parte la lucidità dell' analisi con cui concordo, noi Europei purtroppo scontiamo
> Il nostro essere un area commerciale e non un' unità politica che parla con una sola voce. Non è nell' interesse di alcuni azionisti di maggioranza della UE e nemmeno nell' interesse americano che si sia uniti.


Assolutamente vero. D'altronde se neanche siamo riusciti a fare una costituzione comune europea...

Il vero rischio sarà che sotto le pressioni di minacce di conflitto e decisioni davvero difficili che dovranno essere prese nel caso in cui le cose dovessero inasprirsi la UE si disgreghi. Già in questi giorni stiamo vedendo che le posizioni di Germania Francia e soprattutto degli stati confinanti con l'Ucraina sono tutt'altro che comuni.

Che poi la zoppia della UE l'abbiamo vista bene nella gestione dell'emergenza Covid, figuriamoci di fronte ad una guerra.


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda che siamo andati in Cina proprio per risparmiare.
> 
> Per produrre bottoni o graffette ( esempio stupido ), se diventasse troppo caro ci riporteremmo le produzioni a casa nostra.
> 
> ...


Concordo.
Tutto quello che si può produrre da noi deve essere prodotto da noi.
Certo che da loro costa meno. Ma proprio COSTAVA meno. Ma se aumentano i prezzi allora la logica vorrebbe ripensare ad una reindustrializzazione europea.
Anzi, non avremo mai dovuto accettare che miliardari chiudano le fabbriche da noi per riaprirle in Asia.
Però se fai protezionismo in molti perdono la testa...


----------



## Milo (9 Marzo 2022)

Ma stanno sparando meno ultimamente mi pare, tregua o Putin sta perdendo troppi soldi e soldati?


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dall'Ucraina prove di terza guerra mondiale. Dagli Usa all'Inghilterra embargo all'energia di Mosca. Putin annuncia il blocco dell'import-export di materie prime con i paesi ostili (Italia inclusa) mentre la Polonia dà i jet alla Nato. La tensione è altissima.
> 
> *La Cina prende definitivamente posizione con parole pesantissime.*
> 
> ...


Come dicevo già nei giorni scorsi è ora di rimettere tutti al loro posto. Gli Stati Uniti sono certamente una potenza imperialista che persegue come unico fine la salvaguardia dei propri interessi, tuttavia finire nella sfera d’influenza di Cina-Russia mi farebbe ancor più schifo. 
ormai non è più tempo di cercare le ragioni del perché sia scoppiata la crisi ucraina, bisogna prendere posizione


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dall'Ucraina prove di terza guerra mondiale. Dagli Usa all'Inghilterra embargo all'energia di Mosca. Putin annuncia il blocco dell'import-export di materie prime con i paesi ostili (Italia inclusa) mentre la Polonia dà i jet alla Nato. La tensione è altissima.
> 
> *La Cina prende definitivamente posizione con parole pesantissime.*
> 
> ...


Direi che l'asse cino-russo adesso è palese..
Siamo nella mer....
Questi hanno in mano praticamente tutte le materie prime e parte di tecnologia non sostituibile.. Altro che le sanzioni alla Russia, se ci chiudono le esportazioni andiamo a rotoli in 2 mesi..

Ah piccolo dettaglio.. Nella lotta sulla stamina rammento che a questi frega zero di affamare 1/3 del loro popolo per i propri fini.. Qua facciamo le rivolte per le mascherine invece.. Vedete voi..


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (9 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Direi che l'asse cino-russo adesso è palese..
> Siamo nella mer....
> Questi hanno in mano praticamente tutte le materie prime e parte di tecnologia non sostituibile.. Altro che le sanzioni alla Russia, se ci chiudono le esportazioni andiamo a rotoli in 2 mesi..
> 
> Ah piccolo dettaglio.. Nella lotta sulla stamina rammento che a questi frega zero di affamare 1/3 del loro popolo per i propri fini.. Qua facciamo le rivolte per le mascherine invece.. Vedete voi..



Tra l'altro, gli Arabi sembrano allineati, quindi altro che mer**.


----------



## sunburn (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Direi di si
> Io non ho mai fatto la leva. Se tocca partire anche a noi, io divento disertore al 100%


Se ti interessa, io ho fatto diverse passeggiate-escursioni in val d’Intelvi e arrivare in Svizzera passando tra i boschi è comodissimo…


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Sono piuttosto convinto che le uniche pretese che possono avere dall'Italia sono togliere le sanzioni alla Russia ed uscire dalla Nato, soprattutto in caso di neutralità iniziale.


Uscire dalla Nato al giorno d'oggi equivale e diventare Bielorussia. Lo sottolineo sempre ma non dimentichiamoci mai dei movimenti in Libia della Russia, da sempre un pallino di Putin, in pratica confinante con noi e senza nessun interesse americano in gioco.


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leggo che quell’altro ultra mega radical chic di Di Caprio ha finanziato con 10 mln di euro l’esercito ucraino. Questi poi fanno i pacifisti e gli ambientalisti. Più vedo in che direzione va sta gente, e media appecorati, e più mi salgono dubbi su tutta la questione


Sua madre è di Origini Ucraine e sua nonna di Odessa, la cosa positiva è che avrà pronti altri 10 milioni per noi se ci attaccano, visto che da parte di padre è italiano


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Direi di si
> Io non ho mai fatto la leva. Se tocca partire anche a noi, io divento disertore al 100%



Io sono anziano.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, gli Arabi sembrano allineati, quindi altro che mer**.



Beh,alla fine stai a vedere che tutti dovranno fare marcia indietro e rimuovere buona parte delle sanzioni verso la russia,sempre se non vogliono finire con le chiappe a terra..


----------



## Sam (9 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente vero. D'altronde se neanche siamo riusciti a fare una costituzione comune europea...
> 
> *Il vero rischio sarà che sotto le pressioni di minacce di conflitto e decisioni davvero difficili che dovranno essere prese nel caso in cui le cose dovessero inasprirsi la UE si disgreghi*. Già in questi giorni stiamo vedendo che le posizioni di Germania Francia e soprattutto degli stati confinanti con l'Ucraina sono tutt'altro che comuni.
> 
> Che poi la zoppia della UE l'abbiamo vista bene nella gestione dell'emergenza Covid, figuriamoci di fronte ad una guerra.


E sarebbe anche ora...
Forse una delle poche note positive di tutto questo.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera:​Il Cremlino: sì a nuovi colloqui ma Kiev riconosca Donbass sovrano​​


----------



## Nevergiveup (9 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Come dicevo già nei giorni scorsi è ora di rimettere tutti al loro posto. Gli Stati Uniti sono certamente una potenza imperialista che persegue come unico fine la salvaguardia dei propri interessi, tuttavia finire nella sfera d’influenza di Cina-Russia mi farebbe ancor più schifo.
> ormai non è più tempo di cercare le ragioni del perché sia scoppiata la crisi ucraina, bisogna prendere posizione


Sono d'accordissimo, pensare agli equilibri geopolitici come un fenomeno che può essere statico mi sembra ridicolo, da che esiste l'uomo gli uni mirano a migliorare la propria condizione a discapito di altri. Se la NATO non avesse esteso la propria sfera di influenza a est quei territori sarebbero stati inghiottiti dall'influenza russa... idem in Medio Oriente, poi è arrivato Trump e la pletora di nazional-populisti in tutte Europa che hanno preparato terreno fertile per la strategia di Putin. 

Stare sotto il cappello USA è una necessità non un opzione, l'alternativa sarebbe infinitamente peggio.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere della Sera:​Il Cremlino: sì a nuovi colloqui ma Kiev riconosca Donbass sovrano​​



Ecco, lo riconoscessero e non rompessero i c...


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non dirlo a me,io ci lavoro con le fabbriche cinesi che producono i pezzi per il mio ecommerce.
> Noi (italiani,europei,americani,tutti) gli abbiamo portato il nostro know-how e loro l'hanno assimilato alla perfezione.
> 
> Pazzo,non si ritorna indietro,forse non ci siamo capiti
> ...



Abbiamo de- industrializzato, fatto trattati di libero commercio con nazioni che non sanno nemmeno cosa siano i diritti dei lavoratori, abbiamo svenduto aziende leader in settori strategici al grido : lo vuole il mercato e i nodi prima o poi verranno al pettine. 

Siamo destinati come occidente a diventare, e in parte già lo siamo, un enorme mercato di consumatori. E purtroppo politicamente ormai siamo nulli. Siamo sempre stati una colonia americana ma negli ultimi 30 anni c'è stato un appiattimento sulle posizioni americane che rasenta il masochismo. Siamo nel declino e possiamo solo cercare di ritardare l'inevitabile.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,alla fine stai a vedere che tutti dovranno fare marcia indietro e rimuovere buona parte delle sanzioni verso la russia,sempre se non vogliono finire con le chiappe a terra..



Buona parte? Io ho il timore che qua parte un embargo totale.. eravamo partiti tanto bene, almeno secondo me, avevamo sanzionato.. stop. Che diavolo allarghi le sanzioni e mandi le armi..ero veramente soddisfatto per una volta delle mosse UE, si sono spu""""ati in una settimana.

Sennò partivi dal giorno 1 mandando l'esercito.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se ti interessa, io ho fatto diverse passeggiate-escursioni in val d’Intelvi e arrivare in Svizzera passando tra i boschi è comodissimo…


Conosco la zona.
Ci troviamo lì?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco, lo riconoscessero e non rompessero i c...



Chissà se gli USA vogliono che finisca.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco, lo riconoscessero e non rompessero i c...


Esatto. 
mettessero le cose in chiaro a quell’attoruncolo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Zelensky: "Catastrofe umanitaria senza no-fly zone"​


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io sono anziano.


Io sono dell’87
Ho l’età giusta per disertare!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Zelensky: "Catastrofe umanitaria senza no-fly zone"​



Niente, non lo capisce proprio che con la no-fly zone la catastrofe sarebbe planetaria.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sono dell’87
> Ho l’età giusta per disertare!



Sei un ragazzino. Niente scuse


----------



## Simo98 (9 Marzo 2022)

Se la Cina blocca le esportazioni non solo fa crollare noi, ma crollano anche loro
L'export in occidente e la produzione in loco per conto di aziende occidentali è un fetta importantissima dell'economia cinese. Senza i paesi occidentali (praticamente 1 mld di consumatori accaniti) a chi vendono tutte le loro cianfrusaglie elettroniche, i vestiti, accessori? Agli africani? Ai russi? Ai paesi asiatici del sud-est in cui sono da sempre in rapporti più o meno conflittuali?


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Buona parte? Io ho il timore che qua parte un embargo totale.. eravamo partiti tanto bene, almeno secondo me, avevamo sanzionato.. stop. Che diavolo allarghi le sanzioni e mandi le armi..ero veramente soddisfatto per una volta delle mosse UE, si sono spu""""ati in una settimana.
> 
> Sennò partivi dal giorno 1 mandando l'esercito.


Quoto. Tutta roba senza senso che ha alzato i toni..


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Niente, non lo capisce proprio che con la no-fly zone la catastrofe sarebbe planetaria.


Dai è malato mentale o sta trollando.
Mi fa innervosire


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Niente, non lo capisce proprio che con la no-fly zone la catastrofe sarebbe planetaria.



Nono,lui l'ha capito fin troppo bene.
Non a caso ieri in conferenza con il parlamento britannico spiegava il perchè questa sarà la terza guerra mondiale..


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei un ragazzino. Niente scuse


Addioooo


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Dai è malato mentale o sta trollando.*
> Mi fa innervosire



In ogni caso deve essere fermato.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Buona parte? Io ho il timore che qua parte un embargo totale.. eravamo partiti tanto bene, almeno secondo me, avevamo sanzionato.. stop. Che diavolo allarghi le sanzioni e mandi le armi..ero veramente soddisfatto per una volta delle mosse UE, si sono spu""""ati in una settimana.
> 
> Sennò partivi dal giorno 1 mandando l'esercito.


Ma lo capite o no che questa è una guerra politica? Gli stessi non hanno mai detto "ah" contro la Cina. In ogni caso, da una parte è un incubo l'inserimento della Cina in queste diatribe, dall'altra godo per chi finora gli ha leccato il didietro.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nono,lui l'ha capito fin troppo bene.
> Non a caso ieri in conferenza con il parlamento britannico spiegava il perchè questa sarà la terza guerra mondiale..


È molto pericolo questo, molto pericoloso


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Addioooo



Ciao ciao... con le mani...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È molto pericolo questo, molto pericoloso



Se continua così deve stare attento più a chi lo ha messo a capo dell'Ucraina che a Putin.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È molto pericolo questo, molto pericoloso



Io ieri ho scritto (scherzando ma mica tanto..) che pur di spingere l'UE e la NATO a scendere militarmente in campo,questo sarà capace persino di far scoppiare qualche centrale nucleare sopra la sua testa


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo de- industrializzato, fatto trattati di libero commercio con nazioni che non sanno nemmeno cosa siano i diritti dei lavoratori, abbiamo svenduto aziende leader in settori strategici al grido : lo vuole il mercato e i nodi prima o poi verranno al pettine.
> 
> Siamo destinati come occidente a diventare, e in parte già lo siamo, un enorme mercato di consumatori. E purtroppo politicamente ormai siamo nulli. Siamo sempre stati una colonia americana ma negli ultimi 30 anni c'è stato un appiattimento sulle posizioni americane che rasenta il masochismo. Siamo nel declino e possiamo solo cercare di ritardare l'inevitabile.



E tutto questo grazie alla lungimiranza e al patriottismo dei nostri managers e dei nostri politici.

Talmente furbi da credere che svendere tutto il know-how e le eccellenze all'estero portasse a giovamenti, come se gli altri fossero stupidi e non approfittassero dell'occasione per elevarsi dalla melma nella quale si trovavano.

Ho visto aziende che erano un fiore all'occhiello venire letteralmente disintegrate. Adesso, tu che hai creato, sei stato azzerato, gli altri che hanno copiato la fanno da padrone. Sicuramente ci sarà qualcuno che dirà che "era inevitabile". No, era evitabilissimo, bastava ragionare.

Come per esempio nella mia azienda, dove riversano tonnellate di lavori in India, i nuovi scienziati del domani. Sono di una stupidità e di una incapacità totale, invece di aiutarti incrementano la confusione possibilmente.

Eh, ma no, gli altri vanno aiutati, ci vuole cooperazione, ci troviamo in un mondo buono e solidale, la globalizzazione vincerà. Come se noi non fossimo riusciti a campare fino a qualche decennio fa.

Eccolo, il nostro mondo.

Ognuno per sé e Dio per tutti. Quando saremo cresciuti un po', allora potremo anche riparlarne.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere della Sera:​Il Cremlino: sì a nuovi colloqui ma Kiev riconosca Donbass sovrano​​



Onestamente, che vogliano fare la terza guerra mondiale, oppure evitarla, non penso proprio il problema sia il Donbass.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Onestamente, che vogliano fare la terza guerra mondiale, oppure evitarla, *non penso proprio il problema sia il Donbass.*



In ogni caso non bisogna lasciare nulla di intentato.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Marzo 2022)

Qui si vedranno le differenze in ambito strategico tra democrazie e dittature. I paesi occidentali, in balìa di politici imbarazzanti, sono stati incapaci di perseguire piani energetici e infrastrutturali a lungo termine, mentre i cinesi hanno accumulato know-how, industrie, minerali rari. Non so come finirà, ma l'Europa forse capirà che lo stile di vita attuale non è un regalo piovuto dal cielo, è stato conquistato tramite la guerra e la supremazia sul mondo, poi garantito dagli USA, ma se non si torna a fare il gioco del potere si viene mangiati. Siamo intrappolati in una bolla da troppo tempo, è ora di svegliarsi.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (9 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se la Cina blocca le esportazioni non solo fa crollare noi, ma crollano anche loro
> L'export in occidente e la produzione in loco per conto di aziende occidentali è un fetta importantissima dell'economia cinese. Senza i paesi occidentali (praticamente 1 mld di consumatori accaniti) a chi vendono tutte le loro cianfrusaglie elettroniche, i vestiti, accessori? Agli africani? Ai russi? Ai paesi asiatici del sud-est in cui sono da sempre in rapporti più o meno conflittuali?



Per questo non mi capacito le parole di ieri sera. Per questo non mi capacito in parte della Russia. E neanche delle dichiarazioni arabe, che qui sembrano passare sottobanco, posso capire gli Emirati, zona filorussa, ma Riyad? Il Qatar? Possibile che sono tutti pronti a "crollare"?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Per questo non mi capacito le parole di ieri sera. Per questo non mi capacito in parte della Russia. E neanche delle dichiarazioni arabe, che qui sembrano passare sottobanco, posso capire gli Emirati, zona filorussa, ma Riyad? Il Qatar? Possibile che sono tutti pronti a "crollare"?



Perchè crollare ?
Quanto può resistere l'occidente senza l'oriente,e viceversa ? Sarà la solita partita a scacchi.
Ma se all'oriente si aggiunge anche il medioriente,byebye europa.

Sarebbe la giusta punizione per aver fatto i cagnolini degli USA per 80 anni.


----------



## Raryof (9 Marzo 2022)

L'obbiettivo degli Usa è sempre stato uno, la Cina, il loro unico modo per fare questo è stato allontanare la Russia dai partner commerciali europei che sono talmente green che nel 2022 ancorda dipendevano quasi totalmente dalle materie prime russe, che sono talmente una grande famiglia che non hanno un esercito comune e sono di fatto il cagnolino preferito della NATO che dovranno ringraziare quando l'economia già falcidiata da una pandemia forzata crollerà ancora per bene più avanti quando l'aver estromesso dai giochi la Russia porterà parecchie grane (e non grano) alla nostra produzione e sostentamento primario.
Ma la Cina che c'entra? beh in un conflitto così scontato non avrebbero mai preso la posizione americanista, anzi, loro sono il motivo per cui Putin è entrato in guerra, una guerra che puzzava di guerra da quasi 10 anni e si stava solamente aspettando la pandemia giusta per portarsi avanti e dare il via alle danze.
Gli Usa non attaccheranno mai la Russia, il loro obbiettivo è far entrare in guerra la Cina in modo che possano rallentare la loro crescita o ancora peggio, provocare sanzioni croniche alla loro economia, un po' quello che stiamo vedendo con i russi, sanzioni, mercato chiuso, crollo della borsa e della crescita, vogliono impappinarli perché sanno che non hanno più molto tempo, sanno che l'UE non dirà o farà nulla, condannerà la guerra perché questo fanno i politicanti europei, fanno politica propagandistica e si godono i titoli trionfanti sui media, i temi come lgbt o cose simili, roba internazionale che va sempre bene e che è sempre di moda, dure lotte, tanti interessi, incredibile però che i paesi europei subiscano tutto questo e non comincino a ragionare, ormai, singolaramente, io posso condannare la guerra ma non condanno la mia popolazione al green pass eterno, non mi tolgo le materie prime russe, non mi affido al cielo o al vento, non cerco lo scontro con la Cina o peggio, con la Russia, per un paese che non avrebbe gli standard economici per competere nemmeno con l'Albania adesso, ci sono delle valutazioni che non sono state fatte perché siamo ancora intontiti dalla pandemia e dal degrado eterno che ci dobbiamo sempre aspettare di continuo e allora è proprio in quel momento che il popolo sovrano deve intervenire e deve condannare non la guerra di altri ma la guerra in casa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Onestamente, che vogliano fare la terza guerra mondiale, oppure evitarla, non penso proprio il problema sia il Donbass.


Ma perché esiste qualcuno sano di mente che crede veramente a questo? La terza guerra mondiale per il Donbas?! È cristallino ci siano altri equilibri e altri interessi...


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè crollare ?
> Quanto può resistere l'occidente senza l'oriente,e viceversa ? Sarà la solita partita a scacchi.
> Ma se all'oriente si aggiunge anche il medioriente,byebye europa.
> 
> Sarebbe la giusta punizione per aver fatto i cagnolini degli USA per 80 anni.



Infatti l ho virgolettato per il quote precedente, perchè se si parla della Russia é un conto, se si parla della Cina e del sistema cinese è tutt'altra cosa, loro sarebbero capaci a prosperare anche se venisse una pandemia  .


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma perché esiste qualcuno sano di mente che crede veramente a questo? La terza guerra mondiale per il Donbas?!* È cristallino ci siano altri equilibri e altri interessi...*



Di tutti. Tranne che del povero popolo ucraino.


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Qui si vedranno le differenze in ambito strategico tra democrazie e dittature. I paesi occidentali, in balìa di politici imbarazzanti, sono stati incapaci di perseguire piani energetici e infrastrutturali a lungo termine, mentre i cinesi hanno accumulato know-how, industrie, minerali rari. Non so come finirà, ma l'Europa forse capirà che lo stile di vita attuale non è un regalo piovuto dal cielo, è stato conquistato tramite la guerra e la supremazia sul mondo, poi garantito dagli USA, ma se non si torna a fare il gioco del potere si viene mangiati. Siamo intrappolati in una bolla da troppo tempo, è ora di svegliarsi.


La penso esattamente come te


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Qui si vedranno le differenze in ambito strategico tra democrazie e dittature. I paesi occidentali, in balìa di politici imbarazzanti, sono stati incapaci di perseguire piani energetici e infrastrutturali a lungo termine, mentre i cinesi hanno accumulato know-how, industrie, minerali rari. Non so come finirà, ma l'Europa forse capirà che lo stile di vita attuale non è un regalo piovuto dal cielo, è stato conquistato tramite la guerra e la supremazia sul mondo, poi garantito dagli USA, ma se non si torna a fare il gioco del potere si viene mangiati. Siamo intrappolati in una bolla da troppo tempo, è ora di svegliarsi.


Hai ragione da vendere.

La storia recente del occidente é un dramma. Basta guardare i politici in Germania, Italia e sopratutto USA. Mummie. Gente vecchia che se ne sbatte del futuro e pensa solo a mantenere lo status quo....e riempirsi le tasche mentre lo fanno. Il lobbying del settore energetico é potentissimo. Per mantenere il primato nei ultimi 25 anni si doveva puntare fortemente sui rinnovabili...invece in UE e USA non si é fatto praticamente nulla. Innovazione? Lasciamo stare, continuiamo come nei anni 60 dai.

Mentre la Cina fu furbissima. 'Care aziende del ovest, volete entrare in Cina e partecipare nei mercati cinesi? Ok, ve lo permettiamo, ma solo se vi mettete insieme ad aziende cinesi.' E cosi hanno potuto fregare facilmente il nostro know-how in ingegneria ad esempio.
Ma non si sono fermati li. I soldi entrati in Cina gli hanno usati per comprarsi (spesso anche solo in parte) un sacco di aziende famose ma anche - specialmente qui in Germania - i cosidetti hidden champions per acquisire know-how. Parlo di aziende che il consumatore normale non conosce, ma che producono tecnologia B2B di massimo livello. In Cina mancavano le basi, le hanno acquisite.
Il loro progetto 'New Silk Road' é un annuncio per un dominio globale a livello d'economia.
Purtroppo la nostra classe politica é in mano ai capi d'industria che oggi guardano solo il futuro prossimo. Quello che sara in 15 anni non frega a nessuno, tanto loro non saranno piu in vita o talmente ricchi che per loro comunque non fara una differenza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Cina contro Usa e Nato: "Washington vuole soffocare noi e la Russia"​_"Chiudendo gli occhi sulle proprie responsabilità gli Usa criticano la posizione della Cina sull'Ucraina alla ricerca di spazio per il complotto di soffocare contemporaneamente Cina e Russia con l'obiettivo di mantenere la loro egemonia"_


Eccoli,stanno per scendere in campo e ora saranno cavoli amari per tutti


----------



## Raryof (9 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Qui si vedranno le differenze in ambito strategico tra democrazie e dittature. I paesi occidentali, in balìa di politici imbarazzanti, sono stati incapaci di perseguire piani energetici e infrastrutturali a lungo termine, mentre i cinesi hanno accumulato know-how, industrie, minerali rari. Non so come finirà, ma l'Europa forse capirà che lo stile di vita attuale non è un regalo piovuto dal cielo, è stato conquistato tramite la guerra e la supremazia sul mondo, poi garantito dagli USA, ma se non si torna a fare il gioco del potere si viene mangiati. Siamo intrappolati in una bolla da troppo tempo, è ora di svegliarsi.


Abbiamo ceduto sovranità decisionale per favorire l'UE che di fatto ha commissariato la nostra inesistente e incapace classe politica, almeno un tempo avevamo profili politici corrotti e tutto quello che volete voi ma erano uomini politici con una personalità ben chiara, oggi abbiamo gente che va in Polonia e con voce sommessa dice "ui ar iar for piss" prima di scapparsene onde poi tornare vista la figura di cacca praticamente salvata e registrata perché tutti la possano vedere anche tra 50 anni.
Questo sarebbe stato il momento migliore per staccarsi dai diktat europei e invece noi ci siamo attaccati ancora di più, come per trovare una difesa che invece ci stava spingendo verso il fuoco, liberi e neutrali si ragiona sempre meglio, ma non sembra valere per noi, allora mi chiedo quando sarà il popolo a decidere, quando certe teste salteranno, quando si raggiungerà l'inevitabile e nessuno vorrà più stare nell'€, un paese che si stacca dall'UE doveva già far capire molte cose ma molti si vede che guardavano da un'altra parte, adesso ci tocca tutto questo perché non si guarda oltre il decreto sciocco che ogni tanto esce, non si guarda oltre la guerra mediatica e fanfarona, dove è semplicissimo far vedere gente che soffre ma lo è meno parlare di rischi che ci riguardano e che ci riguarderanno ancora, con questa politica, questo modo di fare, queste metastasi europee che dobbiamo accettare per forza, in pratica viviamo in un paese dove non puoi parlare male dell'UE e non so quanto potrà durare questa UE, questo finto sentimento, perché i giovani di oggi che saranno i 50 enni di domani non li vedo così europeisti e anzi, sono addirittura quelli che la lira non l'hanno mai vista.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se continua così deve stare attento più a chi lo ha messo a capo dell'Ucraina che a Putin.


A meno che non sia tutto voluto..
Comunque a questo bisogna stare attenti…


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io ieri ho scritto (scherzando ma mica tanto..) che pur di spingere l'UE e la NATO a scendere militarmente in campo,questo sarà capace persino di far scoppiare qualche centrale nucleare sopra la sua testa


Guarda l’ho detto pure io. Mi pare uno capace di fare così simili..


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Eccoli,stanno per scendere in campo e ora saranno cavoli amari per tutti*​


Già, e pensa se fossimo militarmente inferiori


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cina contro Usa e Nato: "Washington vuole soffocare noi e la Russia"​_"Chiudendo gli occhi sulle proprie responsabilità gli Usa criticano la posizione della Cina sull'Ucraina alla ricerca di spazio per il complotto di soffocare contemporaneamente Cina e Russia con l'obiettivo di mantenere la loro egemonia"_
> 
> 
> Eccoli,stanno per scendere in campo e ora saranno cavoli amari per tutti



Scrivono Nato e UE dappertutto, ma in tutte le trascrizioni si parla sempre di Usa o Washington.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Già, e pensa se fossimo militarmente inferiori


Militarmente come nato non siamo inferiori a nessuno.
Forse mi preoccupa di più una guerra economica



ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Scrivono Nato e UE dappertutto, ma in tutte le trascrizioni si parla sempre di Usa o Washington.



Beh,perchè loro sono i marionettisti e noi (europei) le marionette.
Ma questo lo sappiamo anche noi,i cinesi non stanno rivelando chissà quale verità.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cina contro Usa e Nato: "Washington vuole soffocare noi e la Russia"​_"Chiudendo gli occhi sulle proprie responsabilità gli Usa criticano la posizione della Cina sull'Ucraina alla ricerca di spazio per il complotto di soffocare contemporaneamente Cina e Russia con l'obiettivo di mantenere la loro egemonia"_
> 
> 
> Eccoli,stanno per scendere in campo e ora saranno cavoli amari per tutti



Ma la Cina non è sarebbe stata la più avvantaggiata in questo conflitto?


----------



## Raryof (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cina contro Usa e Nato: "Washington vuole soffocare noi e la Russia"​_"Chiudendo gli occhi sulle proprie responsabilità gli Usa criticano la posizione della Cina sull'Ucraina alla ricerca di spazio per il complotto di soffocare contemporaneamente Cina e Russia con l'obiettivo di mantenere la loro egemonia"_
> 
> 
> Eccoli,stanno per scendere in campo e ora saranno cavoli amari per tutti


Gli Usa vogliono mettere in ginocchio la Cina e sono pronti a far saltare in aria l'UE che già oggi subisce l'aver estromesso dai propri mercati i cattivi russi, non che mi dispiaccia anche perché ci sono buone possibilità che possa davvero saltare l'€, sia per una questione di costo della vita, di futuro, di benessere, sembra quasi che prima o poi dovremo fare come i russi, autogestirci e passare qualche inverno al freddo con qualche piatto di pasta in meno alla settimana e una bella doccia fredda per temprare lo spirito pure d'inverno, sempre stando bene attenti ai virus cinesi mentre tutt'attorno si fanno la guerra, rimane però il dubbio di come gli USA faranno entrare nel conflitto i paesi europei ma vedo che siamo tutti meravigliosamente NATO qui, forti, grandi, unici, senza capire che saranno costi in più per noi, al netto di costi in più per ciò che prima era normale e comune, il mercato russo, materie prime, ecc.
Visto dove ci sta portando l'Europa? forse dobbiamo davvero abituarci ad un benessere inferiore, il tutto per goderci un po' di guerre, sociali, sanitarie e ovviamente classiche, pum pum.
Spero solo che i ricchi possano diventare sempre più ricchi, non vorrei perdessero nemmeno un milioncino ma nel caso volessero DONATE tutto alle forze ucraine, per la pace, per la guerra, per stare bene, insieme, per 2 titoli sui media e via.
Presto doneremo e pagheremo con tasse assurde su tutto la guerra che verrà, chissà dove, sono però curioso di capire come verranno trasformati in nemici i cinesini anche se è abbastanza semplice notarli per via degli occhi, quello lassù, in cielo, si è proprio divertito eh? e si divertirà ancora di più d'ora in poi..


----------



## Baba (9 Marzo 2022)

Io una Cina che si mette a invadere militarmente altri Paesi non ce la vedo. Sarà perché come popolo non sono mai stati amanti della guerra e delle armi come noi europei. Spero di non sbagliarmi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ma la Cina non è sarebbe stata la più avvantaggiata in questo conflitto?



Se continuano a stare fuori dal conflitto,si.
Non a caso stanno già allungando le mani sui colossi russi dell'energia e anche su alcuni big che trattano le materie prime.
Infatti alcuni gruppi statali cinesi come la china petrochemical e la china minmetals si stanno già sfregando le mani nel trovarsi di fronte tutti questi colossi svalutati ai massimi livelli.

Se invece vengono tirati dentro dagli usa (che da giorni stanno facendo affermazioni sulla Cina), ni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

La PLA, l'esercito cinese, è ridicolo a livello di dottrine e tradizioni.
Non hanno minimamente la marina militare necessaria per proiettare il proprio potere, l'aviazione non è al livello non solo della NATO ma nemmeno della russia, l'esercito è per lo più legato a concezioni ferme a 50 anni fa.
Sono un'altra manica di palloni gonfiati inutili a livello militare, non ci darei troppo peso


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me non ne siamo mai usciti.


Purtroppo gli eventi di questi giorni stanno facendo rivalutare retroattivamente la pace degli ultimi decenni; che pace non è stata, ma solo un digrignare silenziosamente in attesa di liberare il solito odio tra stati.

In questo senso sono stati fatti pochissimi progressi. Siamo ancora ai tempi dei francesi mangiarane, italiani pizza e mandolino e cinesi musi gialli. Dagli anni 40 ad oggi un misero progresso almeno per quanto riguarda, in Italia, meridionali e settentrionali, dagli affitti negati ai meridionali al normale inserimento lavoro. Poca roba in senso planetario. Per ritrovare un importante progresso forse bisogna risalire all'abolizione della schiavitù. Purtroppo sembra non ci sia modo per accelerare il processo, che va avanti a tratti e in modo estremamente lento.

Se la potessimo mettere ai voti, interrogando l'intero pianeta, quanti direbbero "sì, voglio questa guerra, mi piacciono queste minacce economiche e nucleari, anch'io desidero che lo scenario geopolitico venga ridisegnato in favore di Tizio oppure di Caio" ? 
Verrebbe fuori un risultato PLATEALE.

Purtroppo siamo ancora alla fase in cui letteralmente quattro idioti scelgono per i restanti 8 miliardi di giocare a far la guerra. 
4 contro 8.000.000.000 e vincono loro, grazie all'esercito che controllano.

Purtroppo la diversa percezione fa sì che si scenda in strada perché alcuni si dicono sconvolti a livello esistenziale per un vaccino, peraltro utile, e perché non si vuole mostrare una foto sul cellulare per qualche mese per entrare al ristorante. quando poi rischia di saltare in aria tutto. E' come preoccuparsi di un pelo nell'occhio mentre arriva un meteorite: la gente è scesa in strada coi cartelli con scritto "non vogliamo il pelo nell'occhio!", e il meteorite in arrivo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2022)

secondo me stiamo prendendo troppo seriamente le dichiarazioni cinesi. Questi è "ovvio" che politicamente hanno interessi ad allinearsi con Putin, nel senso di sfida all'ordine democratico dell'Occidente/Giappone/Australia. Ma sanno fin troppo bene che il loro progresso economico è stato dovuto a questo ordine democratico che hanno abbracciato 40 anni fa e da cui dipendono ancora fortemente. La Russia non è che un pupazzetto per loro per alzare la voce, ma penso che al di là di qualche dichiarazione o supporto economico nell'economia russa (non militare) questi non si spingono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi, come sarebbe messa l'Australia in un eventuale conflitto mondiale? Un posto relativamente sicuro o un pericolo come le altre parti?

Da un paio di giorni sto cominciando a fare ipotesi e ragionamenti, più seri del solito "fuggo in un'isola deserta".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, come sarebbe messa l'Australia in un eventuale conflitto mondiale? Un posto relativamente sicuro o un pericolo come le altre parti?
> 
> Da un paio di giorni sto cominciando a fare ipotesi e ragionamenti, più seri del solito "fuggo in un'isola deserta".



Una bella *X* rossa sopra l'australia....


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La PLA, l'esercito cinese, è ridicolo a livello di dottrine e tradizioni.
> Non hanno minimamente la marina militare necessaria per proiettare il proprio potere, l'aviazione non è al livello non solo della NATO ma nemmeno della russia, l'esercito è per lo più legato a concezioni ferme a 50 anni fa.
> Sono un'altra manica di palloni gonfiati inutili a livello militare, non ci darei troppo peso


Non mi preoccupo militarmente della Cina ne della Russia, mi preoccupo di un asse economico orientale contrapposto all'Occidente..
Ci mettono in ginocchio questi qua se si coalizzano..

Cosa volete che conti la forza militare qua? Tanto sono tutti armati di atomica e basta un pulsante per far finire tutto..

La spalla cinese per i russi significa moltissimo a livello geopolitico, altro che "Russia sola"


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, come sarebbe messa l'Australia in un eventuale conflitto mondiale? Un posto relativamente sicuro o un pericolo come le altre parti?
> 
> Da un paio di giorni sto cominciando a fare ipotesi e ragionamenti, più seri del solito "fuggo in un'isola deserta".


Ti dico solo una cosa, prima di tutto questo caos è stato siglato il patto “aukus” (Australia, gb, usa) in funzione anti cinese. Settembre 2021. Passato sotto traccia ma per molti ha minato i rapporti Cina-Usa. 
quindi no, per me non sarebbe un posto tranquillo anzi…


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, come sarebbe messa l'Australia in un eventuale conflitto mondiale? Un posto relativamente sicuro o un pericolo come le altre parti?
> 
> Da un paio di giorni sto cominciando a fare ipotesi e ragionamenti, più seri del solito "fuggo in un'isola deserta".


Vieni da me in Puglia qui non ci tocca nessuno


----------



## vota DC (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dall'Ucraina prove di terza guerra mondiale. Dagli Usa all'Inghilterra embargo all'energia di Mosca. Putin annuncia il blocco dell'import-export di materie prime con i paesi ostili (Italia inclusa) mentre la Polonia dà i jet alla Nato. La tensione è altissima.
> 
> *La Cina prende definitivamente posizione con parole pesantissime.*
> 
> ...


Se ci fosse stata una coalizione anticina invece della pagliacciata del pipistrello questo non sarebbe successo.
Ricordiamoci inoltre che Obanana glissava quando l'aereo presidenziale polacco esplodeva in aria prima di toccare terra. Tusk che ha avuto la soffiata ha voluto un aereo diverso...ma lo hanno promosso presidente dell'europarlamento. È un miracolo che la coalizione pro Cina non sia ancora più grande visti i boicottaggi interni che ci sono stati.... tuttora sono i giornali italiani che sparano a zero sulla Polonia perché non ci sono i nostalgici dei russi al potere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, come sarebbe messa l'Australia in un eventuale conflitto mondiale? Un posto relativamente sicuro o un pericolo come le altre parti?
> 
> Da un paio di giorni sto cominciando a fare ipotesi e ragionamenti, più seri del solito "fuggo in un'isola deserta".



Comunque se parli "seriamente" e non ti spaventa troppo il freddo, qaqortoq potrebbe fare al caso tuo..  

​


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, come sarebbe messa l'Australia in un eventuale conflitto mondiale? Un posto relativamente sicuro o un pericolo come le altre parti?
> 
> Da un paio di giorni sto cominciando a fare ipotesi e ragionamenti, più seri del solito "fuggo in un'isola deserta".



Prendi il volo 815 della Oceanic.

L'atterraggio è discutibile, ma ti ritroverai in un posto dove "avvengono miracoli".

Starai bene lì.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una bella *X* rossa sopra l'australia....



Cosa consigli?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Prendi il volo 815 della Oceanic.
> 
> L'atterraggio è discutibile, ma ti ritroverai in un posto dove "avvengono miracoli".
> 
> Starai bene lì.



Anche lì c'è una certa "Jughead" sotterrata... niente da fare


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, come sarebbe messa l'Australia in un eventuale conflitto mondiale? Un posto relativamente sicuro o un pericolo come le altre parti?
> 
> Da un paio di giorni sto cominciando a fare ipotesi e ragionamenti, più seri del solito "fuggo in un'isola deserta".


Temo che qualsiasi paese "occidentalizzato" sia a rischio.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche lì c'è una certa "Jughead" sotterrata... niente da fare



Ci pensa il "cuore" dell'isola. Tu fai un atto di fede.


----------



## Simo98 (9 Marzo 2022)

L'ideale sarebbero le isolette sperdute nell'oceano pacifico, il problema è che ci si deve riconvertire alla vita dei nostri avi diecimila anni fa


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> L'ideale sarebbero le isolette sperdute nell'oceano pacifico, *il problema è che ci si deve riconvertire alla vita dei nostri avi diecimila anni fa*



Meglio di niente...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cosa consigli?



Groelandia,nessuno andrà a bombardare quell'ammasso di ghiaccio 
Ci sono anche delle piccole città molto carine.

Tra l'altro troveresti anche gli inuit ,e sapete la tradizione degli inuit con gli stranieri,vero ?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Groelandia,nessuno andrà a bombardare quell'ammasso di ghiaccio
> Ci sono anche delle piccole città molto carine.
> 
> Tra l'altro troveresti anche gli inuit ,e sapete la tradizione degli inuit con gli stranieri,vero ?



Mi assicuri che non ci trovo juventini o interisti?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi assicuri che non ci trovo juventini o interisti?



Cioè io ti parlo della tradizione degli inuit di concedere agli stranieri una notte con la moglie inuit,e tu te ne salti fuori con juventini o interisti ?
Basta,sei irrecuperabile,ti prenoto un viaggio per l'est..


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> L'ideale sarebbero le isolette sperdute nell'oceano pacifico, il problema è che ci si deve riconvertire alla vita dei nostri avi diecimila anni fa


Magari anche paesi più simili a noi tipo l’Argentina, abbastanza isolati politicamente. Basta essere disposti a sopportare un default ogni 2/3 anni


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Cioè io ti parlo della tradizione degli inuit di concedere agli stranieri una notte con la moglie inuit*,e tu te ne salti fuori con juventini o interisti ?
> _Basta,sei irrecuperabile,ti prenoto un viaggio per l'est.. _



*Una notte passa ma poi chi se li sorbisce gobbi e m...* 

_Grazie, per il viaggio di sola andata_


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, come sarebbe messa l'Australia in un eventuale conflitto mondiale? Un posto relativamente sicuro o un pericolo come le altre parti?
> 
> Da un paio di giorni sto cominciando a fare ipotesi e ragionamenti, più seri del solito "fuggo in un'isola deserta".


Elenco paesi ostili: Australia, Albania, Andorra, Regno Unito, compresi Jersey, Anguilla, Isole Vergini britanniche, Gibilterra, Stati membri dell'Unione Europea, Islanda, Canada, Liechtenstein, Micronesia, Monaco, Nuova Zelanda, Norvegia, Repubblica di Corea, San Marino, Macedonia del Nord, Singapore, USA, Taiwan (Cina), Ucraina, Montenegro, Svizzera, Giappone.

conviene pedinare Sergione e infilarsi nel rifugio con lui


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dall'Ucraina prove di terza guerra mondiale. Dagli Usa all'Inghilterra embargo all'energia di Mosca. Putin annuncia il blocco dell'import-export di materie prime con i paesi ostili (Italia inclusa) mentre la Polonia dà i jet alla Nato. La tensione è altissima.
> 
> *La Cina prende definitivamente posizione con parole pesantissime.*
> 
> ...


Posso dire una cosa? Io non credo ad una guerra mondiale con USA/Europa vs China e Russia con armi convenzionali dal momento che, anche se partisse una guerra del genere, qualcuno uscira sconfitto e quando si sta per perdere farebbe partire i cioccolatini bianchi.. ovviamentente è una possibilità ma mettiamola da parte.

Tutte le altre teorie ormai mi sembra chiaro che siano aperte. Lasciate stare i pseudo esperti geopolitica ecc che sono the new vairologi.

Alcune teorie
- Putin vuole veramente togliere i nazisti ucraini e ci crede fortemente. Vuole quello che dice. (Teoria poco probabile per me)
- Putin è un pazzo che ha attivato la modalità macchiavelliana. Vuole il potere e basta (regola della savana). Molto probabile secondo me
- Putin è un pazzo ma gli altri attori sfruttano la cosa (probabile)
- E' tutto un circo per mettere noi in ginocchio. Una guerra nucleare significherebbe tabula rasa totale che non farebbe comodo nemmeno ai massoni nascosti. Ergo sfuttano la "scusa" dell'atomica per far aumentare tutto. I tizi che vendono armi sono contenti che avranno più soldi per la difesa, i tizi che vendono varie cose fa comodo l'inflazione cosi intascano di più poi oh noi ci indebitiamo comunque e chissenefrega della gente se ne faranno una ragione.
- E' tutto un piano degli alieni gialli

Ovviamente qualsiasi teoria è valida, credo che ormai non si possa più escludere nulla


----------



## Snake (9 Marzo 2022)

*La Gran Bretagna fornirà presto i missili antiaerei Starstreak all'Ucraina*


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cioè io ti parlo della tradizione degli inuit di concedere agli stranieri una notte con la moglie inuit,e tu te ne salti fuori con juventini o interisti ?
> Basta,sei irrecuperabile,ti prenoto un viaggio per l'est..



Ah, non sapevo che il turco maledetto avesse origini Inuit.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2022)

Ma com'era la storia che "almeno Putin ha inviato militari professionisti"? No perché il ministero della difesa russo ha dovuto confermare per via delle perdite da comunicare alle famiglie la presenza dei coscritti (militari di leva obbligatoria).


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Posso dire una cosa? Io non credo ad una guerra mondiale con USA/Europa vs China e Russia con armi convenzionali dal momento che, anche se partisse una guerra del genere, qualcuno uscira sconfitto e quando si sta per perdere farebbe partire i cioccolatini bianchi.. ovviamentente è una possibilità ma mettiamola da parte.
> 
> Tutte le altre teorie ormai mi sembra chiaro che siano aperte. Lasciate stare i pseudo esperti geopolitica ecc che sono the new vairologi.
> 
> ...



Putin, per me, non è un pazzo. E' sempre stato un lucido dittatore. Farlo passare per impazzito è solo il comodo alibi di chi fino ad ora lo lodava e ci faceva affari.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Posso dire una cosa? Io non credo ad una guerra mondiale con USA/Europa vs China e Russia con armi convenzionali dal momento che, anche se partisse una guerra del genere, qualcuno uscira sconfitto e quando si sta per perdere farebbe partire i cioccolatini bianchi.. ovviamentente è una possibilità ma mettiamola da parte.
> 
> Tutte le altre teorie ormai mi sembra chiaro che siano aperte. Lasciate stare i pseudo esperti geopolitica ecc che sono the new vairologi.
> 
> ...



C'e' una cosa in questo intervento come in altri che stona, ovvero che Putin sia pazzo. Putin non è pazzo. Tutt' al più può sembrarlo a chi crede che sia un dogma immutabile la pace in Europa ma non a chi ha seguito Putin dal suo esordio sulla scena pubblica. 
Quello che sta facendo è assicurare le frontiere russe fin troppo spesso minacciate dai continui allargamenti della Nato. Non scordiamoci che la situazione di oggi è figlia del golpe del 2014 in cui un presidente eletto è dovuto scappare via e dietro a ciò è visibile la longa manus della Cia. Così come l'Isis che si è trovata, grazie ai soliti creatori di nostri americani , a minacciare Hassad, ovvero il principale alleato di Putin in Medio Oriente.
Putin non è che si è alzato una mattina e ha cominciato a giocare a Risiko con uomini e carri armati. È dal 2014 che invoca una soluzione diplomatica condivisa anche dagli americani, ma nisba. E allora è inutile pensare che se ne stia in disparte a vedersi arrivare prima o poi la Nato alle porte. Non capire questo significa non capire quello che sta accadendo in Ucraina.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> C'e' una cosa in questo intervento come in altri che stona, ovvero che Putin sia pazzo. Putin non è pazzo. Tutt' al più può sembrarlo a chi crede che sia un dogma immutabile la pace in Europa ma non a chi ha seguito Putin dal suo esordio sulla scena pubblica.
> Quello che sta facendo è assicurare le frontiere russe fin troppo spesso minacciate dai continui allargamenti della Nato. Non scordiamoci che la situazione di oggi è figlia del golpe del 2014 in cui un presidente eletto è dovuto scappare via e dietro a ciò è visibile la longa manus della Cia. Così come l'Isis che si è trovata, grazie ai soliti creatori di nostri americani , a minacciare Hassad, ovvero il principale alleato di Putin in Medio Oriente.
> Putin non è che si è alzato una mattina e ha cominciato a giocare a Risiko con uomini e carri armati. È dal 2014 che invoca una soluzione diplomatica condivisa anche dagli americani, ma nisba. E allora è inutile pensare che se ne stia in disparte a vedersi arrivare prima o poi la Nato alle porte. Non capire questo significa non capire quello che sta accadendo in Ucraina.


Pazzo ho detto non stupido. Anche Hilter era un pazzo ma non scemo.
Quando dico Putin pazzo nel senso che la ricerca del potere ti porta a pensare strategie ed idee fuori dal normale. Putin ad oggi sembra il classico personaggio Machievellico allo scopo di concentrare sempre più potere in mano. Invade i paesi a caso, se ne infischia del diritto di sovranità di un altro paese ed del suo governo eletto. Si infischia dei giornalisti e media tante che ha decretato la censura, i manifestanti in casa vengono presi a manganellate.

Ovviamente non so so il suo scopo. Probabile che a lui interessi il potere e basta, probabile che magari ci siano altri dietro che lo stanno spiengendo.. può essere tutto o nulla.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma com'era la storia che "almeno Putin ha inviato militari professionisti"? No perché il ministero della difesa russo ha dovuto confermare per via delle perdite da comunicare alle famiglie la presenza dei coscritti (militari di leva obbligatoria).


Ma no! È stato quel pazzo di Zelensky che si è rasato, messo una maschera di Putin, è andato in Russia e ha dato l'ordine. Diabolico!


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi assicuri che non ci trovo juventini o interisti?


Hey…
Mi lasciate a morire qui?


----------



## livestrong (9 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Io una Cina che si mette a invadere militarmente altri Paesi non ce la vedo. Sarà perché come popolo non sono mai stati amanti della guerra e delle armi come noi europei. Spero di non sbagliarmi.


Il problema son gli americani più che i cinesi secondo me


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzo ho detto non stupido. Anche Hilter era un pazzo ma non scemo.
> Quando dico Putin pazzo nel senso che la ricerca del potere ti porta a pensare strategie ed idee fuori dal normale. Putin ad oggi sembra il classico personaggio Machievellico allo scopo di concentrare sempre più potere in mano. Invade i paesi a caso, se ne infischia del diritto di sovranità di un altro paese ed del suo governo eletto. Si infischia dei giornalisti e media tante che ha decretato la censura, i manifestanti in casa vengono presi a manganellate.
> 
> Ovviamente non so so il suo scopo. Probabile che a lui interessi il potere e basta, probabile che magari ci siano altri dietro che lo stanno spiengendo.. può essere tutto o nulla.



Tifoo Putin non invade paesi a caso. Avrebbe potuto invadere i paesi baltici, o la Svezia e la Finlandia. Se ha attaccato l' Ucraina è perché voleva anticipare qualsiasi intenzione di Kiev di entrare nella Nato in concomitanza con la debolezza dell' amministrazione americana americana certificata dal ritiro dall' Afghanistan. Ed è anche ovvio che l' establishment russo sta con lui. Non ha partorito da solo questa guerra.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (9 Marzo 2022)

hanno bombardato un ospedale pediatrico a maripul


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hey…
> Mi lasciate a morire qui?



Ti portiamo con noi.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Magari anche paesi più simili a noi tipo l’Argentina, abbastanza isolati politicamente. Basta essere disposti a sopportare un default ogni 2/3 anni


Io in Argentina ci ho passato parecchio tempo.

Lascia perdere, secondo mondo.

Va bene a fare il turista.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin, per me, non è un pazzo. E' sempre stato un lucido dittatore. Farlo passare per impazzito è solo il comodo alibi di chi fino ad ora lo lodava e ci faceva affari.


esiste pure la lucida follia, bisogna vedere se i conti che si è fatto sono corretti o meno


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Tifoo Putin non invade paesi a caso. Avrebbe potuto invadere i paesi baltici, o la Svezia e la Finlandia. Se ha attaccato l' Ucraina è perché voleva anticipare qualsiasi intenzione di Kiev di entrare nella Nato in concomitanza con la debolezza dell' amministrazione americana americana certificata dal ritiro dall' Afghanistan. Ed è anche ovvio che l' establishment russo sta con lui. Non ha partorito da solo questa guerra.


Totalmente d’accordo


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ti portiamo con noi.


Ah grazie molto umano


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *La Gran Bretagna fornirà presto i missili antiaerei Starstreak all'Ucraina*


A sto punto vedremo la reazione di mosca..


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Tifoo Putin non invade paesi a caso. Avrebbe potuto invadere i paesi baltici, o la Svezia e la Finlandia. Se ha attaccato l' Ucraina è perché voleva anticipare qualsiasi intenzione di Kiev di entrare nella Nato in concomitanza con la debolezza dell' amministrazione americana americana certificata dal ritiro dall' Afghanistan. Ed è anche ovvio che l' establishment russo sta con lui. Non ha partorito da solo questa guerra.


Invadere un paese che
1) sta per i fatti suoi
2) Non ti ha attaccato
3) Ha chiaramente delle minoranza e territori che magari se sono più "Oltre il confine". Ma l'Ucraina mica è l'unica di paesi nel mondo che reclamano territori loro in altri paesi ne è pieno. Ci sono degli accordi e contratti per far si che appunto non si creii casino, allora domani ognuno fa come la russia "E' mio"

Ma lasciando questo discorso, la tua teoria è valida ma è una delle tante. Quale sia la verità di tutto questo casino? Non lo so, forrse nemmeno i soggetti in questione hanno idea.

Sarebbe interessante se tipo l'Ucraina decidesse di dire di sì a tutto quello che vuole la Russia. Poi vediamo se l'Ipotesi di Putin che vuole solo l'Ucraina viene confermata o no.

Sta di fatto che io, personalmente, non credo ne a Putin che invade tutti i paesi Europei come se fosse battaglia navale ma non credo neppure ai suoi motivi di "prendersi l'Ucraina che è Russia".

Secondo me dobbiamo uscire dal contensto "Logico".. pensiamo troppo con "Logico" credo che gli schemi sono saltati.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A sto punto vedremo la reazione di mosca..


ma sbaglio o non è la prima volta che inviamo armi?


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma sbaglio o non è la prima volta che inviamo armi?


Onestamente non mi ricordo


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Invadere un paese che
> 1) sta per i fatti suoi
> 2) Non ti ha attaccato
> 3) Ha chiaramente delle minoranza e territori che magari se sono più "Oltre il confine". Ma l'Ucraina mica è l'unica di paesi nel mondo che reclamano territori loro in altri paesi ne è pieno. Ci sono degli accordi e contratti per far si che appunto non si creii casino, allora domani ognuno fa come la russia "E' mio"
> ...


Io ormai sono entrato nel mood per cui vedo solo la volontà di un nuovo riassetto geopolitico globale con l'asse Cino-russo con il codazzo dei paesi emergenti e il blocco occidentale..
Situazione spaventosa a mio giudizio


----------



## vota DC (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Invadere un paese che
> 1) sta per i fatti suoi
> 2) Non ti ha attaccato
> 3) Ha chiaramente delle minoranza e territori che magari se sono più "Oltre il confine". Ma l'Ucraina mica è l'unica di paesi nel mondo che reclamano territori loro in altri paesi ne è pieno. Ci sono degli accordi e contratti per far si che appunto non si creii casino, allora domani ognuno fa come la russia "E' mio"
> ...


Ora che ci penso abbiamo nelle vicinanze il caso armeno. L'Armenia che se ne stava per i fatti suoi è stata recentemente invasa dall'Azerbajan. Di solito finisce con botti da orbi perché gli azeri sono pessimi militari e perdono con rapporto 3 a 1 solo che stavolta hanno avuto in soccorso la Turchia che è membro Nato. L'Armenia fa parte della CSI assieme a Bielorussia, Russia e Kazakistan. Gli azeri ed Erdogan non sono pazzi. Hanno avuto il "permesso" di invadere con in cambio finta indignazione russa.
Per l'Ucraina il caso è simile, però i russi sono in grado di invadere l'intero paese, ma la reazione degli "alleati" è identica. Abbiamo le sanzioni del 2014 2.0 e si racconta la favoletta di unità della NATO e del mondo blabablabla.....manco il voto all'ONU dei morti di fame indiani si è raccattato!


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2022)

*Borrell:

"Chiedo agli europei di abbassare il riscaldamento domestico per diminuire la dipendenza da Mosca"*


@danjr

dietro una battuta (tremerai per il freddo) c'è sempre un fondo di verità...ricordatelo


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (9 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell:
> 
> "Chiedo agli europei di abbassare il riscaldamento domestico per diminuire la dipendenza da Mosca"*
> 
> ...


Togliete tutte le gabelle che le gonfiano luridi schifosi parolai


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2022)

Putin si sta fott con le sue stesse mani, se continua così la Russia potrà giusto giocare a scacchi per i prossimi anni, saranno messi peggio che la Corea.
Si devono svegliare i russi a buttarlo giù, più passa il tempo peggio è per loro e anche per gli altri


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell:
> 
> "Chiedo agli europei di abbassare il riscaldamento domestico per diminuire la dipendenza da Mosca"*



Tranquilli, noi ci riscaldiamo facendo un falò con i banchi a rotelle.

Questa è roba che serve, altro che le fonti energetiche alternative.


----------



## Raryof (9 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell:
> 
> "Chiedo agli europei di abbassare il riscaldamento domestico per diminuire la dipendenza da Mosca"*
> 
> ...


Bonus stufetta ne abbiamo?


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell:
> 
> "Chiedo agli europei di abbassare il riscaldamento domestico per diminuire la dipendenza da Mosca"*
> 
> ...


Già abbassato ieri


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell:
> 
> "Chiedo agli europei di abbassare il riscaldamento domestico per diminuire la dipendenza da Mosca"*
> 
> ...


ecco le grandi manovre , coi sacrifici dei popoli democratici sconfiggeremo crisi energetica e climatica


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> esiste pure la lucida follia, bisogna vedere se i conti che si è fatto sono corretti o meno



Quando conveniva a tanti era solo lucido.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah grazie molto umano



Non si abbandonano gli amici rossoneri.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (9 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bonus stufetta ne abbiamo?


Bonus pellet radioattivo


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si abbandonano gli amici rossoneri.


Io non sono rossonero però


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non sono rossonero però



Allora, mi dispiace arrangiati.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Allora, mi dispiace arrangiati.


Maledetto. Prendo un fucile e vago a fare il mio dovere civico in Ucraina. Addio


----------



## __king george__ (9 Marzo 2022)

se la russia vuole solo l'indipendenza dei territori separatisti..dopo referendum che certifica la maggioranza filorussa della popolazione allora dovrebbe dargliela probabimente..credo sarebbe la cosa giusta

la cina non si impaurisca al momento non la calcola nessuno..sono piu paranoici della russia


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Maledetto. Prendo un fucile e vago a fare il mio dovere civico in Ucraina. Addio



Ottimo, un tifoso avversario in meno.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non sono rossonero però



Ti prendiamo con noi come ostaggio per possibili scambi.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti prendiamo con noi come ostaggio per possibili scambi.



Niente ostaggi, @hakaishin non è nella Nato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2022)

@admin ma un thread sull umiliazione di Salveene?


----------



## __king george__ (9 Marzo 2022)

anche amazon chiude alla russia


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Niente ostaggi, @hakaishin non è nella Nato.


Però siete cattivi a livelli putiniani


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando conveniva a tanti era solo lucido.


sai com'è, se ti limiti a vendere il gas e a commerciare tranquillamente perche non dovresti avere rapporti?, se poi si alza la mattina e inizia ad invadere e lanciare missili a destra e a manca logico che prendi le distanze.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però siete cattivi a livelli putiniani



Le regole sono chiare. Pregheremo solo affinché tu non soffra troppo.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> sai com'è, se ti limiti a vendere il gas e a commerciare tranquillamente perche non dovresti avere rapporti?, se poi si alza la mattina e inizia ad invadere e lanciare missili a destra e a manca logico che prendi le distanze.



Non sarà mica che è diventato un dittatore spietato 15 giorni fa? Ma del resto gli affari sono affari.


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ottimo, un tifoso avversario in meno.


Non andiamo a salvare fratelli rossoneri in Ucraina (ci starà sicuramente qualcuno con la maglia rossonera di Sheva) e dobbiamo addirittura andare a salvare un Juventino?
Non scherziamo dai.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non sarà mica che è diventato un dittatore spietato 15 giorni fa? Ma del resto gli affari sono affari.


era dittatore pure prima, pero un conto è rompere le palle a casa sua un conto è fare casini a casa degli altri. Poi se vogliamo illuderci che bisogna commerciare soltanto con gli emuli di gandhi allora stiamo freschi, si fa prima a smettere di commerciare e tornare ai tempi dell'uomo cacciatore/raccoglitore


----------



## Gito (9 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma com'era la storia che "almeno Putin ha inviato militari professionisti"? No perché il ministero della difesa russo ha dovuto confermare per via delle perdite da comunicare alle famiglie la presenza dei coscritti (militari di leva obbligatoria).


Be' se lasciamo da parte le emozioni perché che la guerra non la vuole nessuno fra le persone comuni, strategicamente è la cosa più intelligente.
Se attacchi e sai che rischi di trovarti contro mezzo mondo, l'esercito vero te lo tieni in casa nel caso arrivano i nemici veri visto che a quanto pare senza aiuti esterni gli Ucraini avrebbero già perso anche contro i ragazzini russi.
Che poi siano decisioni che noi comuni mortali non faremmo mai è tutto un altro discorso.
Colgo l'occasione per ringraziare te e tutti quelli che postano aggiornamenti sulla situazione, Grazie.
Un saluto a tutti


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2022)

Gito ha scritto:


> Be' se lasciamo da parte le emozioni perché che la guerra non la vuole nessuno fra le persone comuni, strategicamente è la cosa più intelligente.
> Se attacchi e sai che rischi di trovarti contro mezzo mondo, l'esercito vero te lo tieni in casa nel caso arrivano i nemici veri visto che a quanto pare senza aiuti esterni gli Ucraini avrebbero già perso anche contro i ragazzini russi.
> Che poi siano decisioni che noi comuni mortali non faremmo mai è tutto un altro discorso.
> Colgo l'occasione per ringraziare te e tutti quelli che postano aggiornamenti sulla situazione, Grazie.
> Un saluto a tutti


Sul fronte ucraino è schierato il 70% delle forze terrestri russe, parte sono militari di carriera e parte sono coscritti.
Per il resto comprendo perfettamente quello che dici.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sul fronte ucraino è schierato il 70% delle forze terrestri russe, parte sono militari di carriera e parte sono coscritti.
> Per il resto comprendo perfettamente quello che dici.


Praticamente sta solo facendo una figuraccia interplanetaria.
Secondo me si sta pentendo amaramente di questa pagliacciata ma non può perdere la faccia e deve fare il duro irreprensibile e ineluttabile. Praticamente per una guerra ad uno stato ridicolo sta cadendo a pezzi su tutti i fronti..e voi vi spaventate che possa giocare a risiko


----------



## vota DC (9 Marzo 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Putin si sta fott con le sue stesse mani, se continua così la Russia potrà giusto giocare a scacchi per i prossimi anni, saranno messi peggio che la Corea.
> Si devono svegliare i russi a buttarlo giù, più passa il tempo peggio è per loro e anche per gli altri


Se queste sanzioni sono così tremende allora potremmo tenerle anche nel caso che la Russia si ritiri dall'Ucraina e restituisca pure la Crimea. Anzi si poteva farlo dal 2014.
Poi magari Obama sapeva fare i conti in tasca meglio della sbirra nera, di Banana Joe e della nemica della Sirenetta.
Che robetta questa Russia se funzionano. Meglio Cuba allora.


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma sbaglio o non è la prima volta che inviamo armi?


No avevano già mandato altra roba ma gli Starstreak mai.


----------



## sunburn (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Secondo me si sta pentendo amaramente di questa pagliacciata ma non può perdere la faccia e deve fare il duro irreprensibile e ineluttabile. Praticamente per una guerra ad uno stato ridicolo sta cadendo a pezzi su tutti i fronti..e voi vi spaventate che possa giocare a risiko


A me pare strano che sia così fesso… Non l’ho mai stimato come politico, ma qui saremmo a livelli di armata Brancaleone e la cosa mi puzza.

PS: la mia proposta di salvarti nel caso in cui avessi risposto correttamente alla domanda “Quanti scudetti ha la Juventus?” è stata respinta perché troppo buonista.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (9 Marzo 2022)

Oggi ho fatto scorta per un anno di tutti i prodotti in scatola + pasta, la cassiera subito pronta "ma lo fa per la guerra?" 

"No, è che non mi piace andare a fare spesa per pochi pezzi"  

Male che vada, ho risparmiato un po' di euro per gli aumenti


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A me pare strano che sia così fesso… Non l’ho mai stimato come politico, ma qui saremmo a livelli di armata Brancaleone e la cosa mi puzza.
> 
> PS: la mia proposta di salvarti nel caso in cui avessi risposto correttamente alla domanda “Quanti scudetti ha la Juventus?” è stata respinta perché troppo buonista.


Eppure Sunburn, i fatti ci stanno facendo vedere questo. Per questa guerra sta letteralmente cadendo a pezzi, davvero aveva calcolato bene tutto?

ps dopo anni che ci conosciamo qui, mi lasciate a morire?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> era dittatore pure prima, pero un conto è rompere le palle a casa sua un conto è* fare casini a casa degli altri.* Poi se vogliamo illuderci che bisogna commerciare soltanto con gli emuli di gandhi allora stiamo freschi, si fa prima a smettere di commerciare e tornare ai tempi dell'uomo cacciatore/raccoglitore



Putin considera l'Ucraina casa sua e non lo ha mai nascosto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Non so da voi,ma da me è scoppiato il caos.
Sono andato a fare la spesa e neanche a febbraio 2020 ho visto scene del genere.
Scaffali praticamente vuoti,famiglie intere con 2-3 carrelli stracolmi che spingevano da una parte all'altra.
Non sono riuscito ad acquistare quasi niente,non ci stava più neanche una bottiglia d'olio o un pacco di spaghetti,stasera mangerò pane e cipolla 

Passo a fare benzina e trovo una coda interminabile.
Prezzo 2,30€ a litro,mai visto un prezzo così alto. Da ieri a oggi è aumentata di 30 centesimi circa.
E per non farci mancare niente,rullo di tamburi...da venerdì gli autrasportatori pensano di fare uno sciopero ad oltranza perchè è aumentato il prezzo del gasolio e ormai tra rialzi vari non riescono più a starci dentro con i prezzi,soprattutto dopo l'ecatombe causata dal covid.

Noi comunque continuiamo belli tranquilli a seguire gli altri e sanzioniamo ancora a manetta,così per fare contenti americani e ucraini ci rimettono i russi e subito dopo anche noi italiani.


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A me pare strano che sia così fesso… Non l’ho mai stimato come politico, ma qui saremmo a livelli di armata Brancaleone e la cosa mi puzza.
> 
> PS: la mia proposta di salvarti nel caso in cui avessi risposto correttamente alla domanda “Quanti scudetti ha la Juventus?” è stata respinta perché troppo buonista.


Secondo me? Senso di onnipotenza derivato dal fatto che ha vinto tutte le altre guerre precedenti con pochi sforzi e con relativa impunità.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so da voi,ma da me è scoppiato il caos.
> Sono andato a fare la spesa e neanche a febbraio 2020 ho visto scene del genere.
> Scaffali praticamente vuoti,famiglie intere con 2-3 carrelli stracolmi che spingevano da una parte all'altra.
> Non sono riuscito ad acquistare quasi niente,non ci stava più neanche una bottiglia d'olio o un pacco di spaghetti,stasera mangerò pane e cipolla
> ...


Ma vuoi mettere? Chi se ne frega se cadiamo a pezzi, l’importante è salvare l’ucraina e fare guerra alla Russia!


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so da voi,ma da me è scoppiato il caos.
> Sono andato a fare la spesa e neanche a febbraio 2020 ho visto scene del genere.
> Scaffali praticamente vuoti,famiglie intere con 2-3 carrelli stracolmi che spingevano da una parte all'altra.
> Non sono riuscito ad acquistare quasi niente,non ci stava più neanche una bottiglia d'olio o un pacco di spaghetti,stasera mangerò pane e cipolla
> ...



Scritto sopra, ho preso tutto io


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma vuoi mettere? Chi se ne frega se cadiamo a pezzi, l’importante è salvare l’ucraina e fare guerra alla Russia!



Ora in Italia dobbiamo preoccuparci solo della guerra al freddo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin considera l'Ucraina casa sua e non lo ha mai nascosto.


e quindi sempre casa degli altri è. A sto punto io considero casa del mio vicino roba mia, domani sfondo la porta e sbatto fuori tutti gli occupanti


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Praticamente sta solo facendo una figuraccia interplanetaria.
> Secondo me si sta pentendo amaramente di questa pagliacciata ma non può perdere la faccia e deve fare il duro irreprensibile e ineluttabile. Praticamente per una guerra ad uno stato ridicolo sta cadendo a pezzi su tutti i fronti..e voi vi spaventate che possa giocare a risiko


Concordo.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so da voi,ma da me è scoppiato il caos.
> Sono andato a fare la spesa e neanche a febbraio 2020 ho visto scene del genere.
> Scaffali praticamente vuoti,famiglie intere con 2-3 carrelli stracolmi che spingevano da una parte all'altra.
> Non sono riuscito ad acquistare quasi niente,non ci stava più neanche una bottiglia d'olio o un pacco di spaghetti,*stasera mangerò pane e cipolla *
> ...



Buon appetito


----------



## Mika (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ora in Italia dobbiamo preoccuparci solo della guerra al freddo.


Ovviamente ora che c'è pericolo taglio del Gas, in Italia è in corso uno dei più freddi Marzo degli ultimi 20 anni...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e quindi sempre casa degli altri è. A sto punto io considero casa del mio vicino roba mia, domani sfondo la porta e sbatto fuori tutti gli occupanti



Non ho mica detto che ha fatto bene ma che lui ha una sua visione mai nascosta.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ovviamente ora che c'è pericolo taglio del Gas, in Italia è in corso* uno dei più freddi Marzo degli ultimi 20 anni...*



Russia e Cina avevano previsto pure questo


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ovviamente ora che c'è pericolo taglio del Gas, in Italia è in corso uno dei più freddi Marzo degli ultimi 20 anni...


Non credo avremo grossi problemi per quest' anno.

Se non cambiano le cose, forse potremo averli da settembre.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Oggi ho fatto scorta per un anno di tutti i prodotti in scatola + pasta, la cassiera subito pronta "ma lo fa per la guerra?"
> 
> "No, è che non mi piace andare a fare spesa per pochi pezzi"
> 
> Male che vada, ho risparmiato un po' di euro per gli aumenti



Ah,pensavo scherzassi in quel messaggio,invece l'hai fatto davvero


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ho mica detto che ha fatto bene ma che lui ha una sua visione mai nascosta.


pero quella visione la è da pazzo folle, quindi o sosteniamo una cosa o l'altra.


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> @admin ma un thread sull umiliazione di Salveene?


è stata una figuraccia colossale e livello mondiale..... penso che ieri il Salvini politico sia definitivamente uscito di scena


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2022)

Intanto i Russi sono pronti ad usare i TOS 1A


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> pero quella visione la è da pazzo folle, quindi o sosteniamo una cosa o l'altra.



Per me Putin non è un pazzo. Ha le sue idee incompatibili con il mondo democratico occidentale ma non per questo è un folle.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto i Russi sono pronti ad usare i *TOS 1A*



Ovvero?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ovvero?


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> è stata una figuraccia colossale e livello mondiale..... penso che ieri il Salvini politico sia definitivamente uscito di scena


Si ma vogliamo il Thread da commentare


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto i Russi sono pronti ad usare i TOS 1A



Cambia poco, con le buone o con le cattive prenderanno Kiev.

E altrettanto normale che gli ucraini che restano a combattere verranno presi o moriranno.
Mica puoi scappare da casa tua, o almeno non tutti lo faranno.
Mica è un mondo di mezze tacche.

Vedremo le Mosse di Putin ( che non è ne pazzo ne folle, è solo cattivo e ormai intossicato dal potere)


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ovvero?


Lanciano razzi termobarici, che aspirano ossigeno dall'aria per generare un'esplosione ad alta temperatura che produce un'onda di esplosione che dura di più lunga rispetto a un esplosivo convenzionale. Questi pacchi regali Sono in grado di far evaporare i corpi umani.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


>



Mi sono bastati due minuti. 
Ok, a che ora si parte per la Groenlandia?


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lanciano razzi termobarici, che aspirano ossigeno dall'aria per generare un'esplosione ad alta temperatura che produce un'onda di esplosione che dura di più lunga rispetto a un esplosivo convenzionale. Questi pacchi regali Sono in grado di far evaporare i corpi umani.


Rendiamoci conto, però, che lo fanno per prendere Kiev, stanno dimostrando a mio avviso una grande incapacità tecnico tattica.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lanciano razzi termobarici, che aspirano ossigeno dall'aria per generare un'esplosione ad alta temperatura che produce un'onda di esplosione che dura di più lunga rispetto a un esplosivo convenzionale. Questi pacchi regali Sono in grado di far evaporare i corpi umani.



Ho guardato qualche minuto del video di @Divoratore Di Stelle. 
Era meglio non saperlo.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> è stata una figuraccia colossale e livello mondiale..... penso che ieri il Salvini politico sia definitivamente uscito di scena





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma vogliamo il Thread da commentare



Ma che vi frega, adesso vi divertite a danzare su un cadavere?

Non per essere presuntuoso, ma ricordo bene il periodo in cui l' 80% degli Italiani lo vedeva come salvezza, ricordo che sul forum ci andavo giù abbastanza pesante, ero frustrato dal fatto che credevo di essere impazzito io dato che vedevo lontano un miglio la sua inettitudine a qualsiasi cosa più complesso della gestione di un bar mentre tutti lo idolatravano.

Ma adesso, a me fa quasi pena.

Ha la mia solidarietà e non scherzo, ormai è sistemato economicamente, farà qualche comparsa ma è finito da un pezzo... lo lascerei in pace, non è una cattiva persona cosi ad occhio.

E' solo... Salvini.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ora in Italia dobbiamo preoccuparci solo della guerra al freddo.


Sono molto preoccupato amico blu!
Poi quando vedo la benzina a 2,4 mi viene da svenire


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


>


Adesso tirerà fuori tutti gli attrezzi del macellaio e a soffrire sarà solo il popolo ucraino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

C'è già il topic su Salvini, e chi lo chiede ci ha anche già scritto.

Tornare in topic.


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ah,pensavo scherzassi in quel messaggio,invece l'hai fatto davvero



Serissimo, ho solo pro nel farlo, in realtà non tanto per la guerra in sé, quanto per le carenze e gli aumenti. Ho preso tutta roba che consumo e che avrei preso col tempo, tanto ha scadenza lunga, un "semplice" +20% su 500€ sono 100€ di futuri risparmi, eh.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono molto preoccupato amico blu!
> Poi quando vedo la benzina a 2,4 mi viene da svenire


Come si fa a non esserlo.
Io grazie a Dio non sono costretto ad usare l'auto.
Comunque, ok, ti prendiamo con noi. E' quasi un miracolo trovare un gobbo più o meno ragionevole.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Adesso tirerà fuori tutti gli attrezzi del macellaio e a soffrire sarà solo il popolo ucraino



Colpa della Nato che non interviene perchè NON PUO' FARLO o di altri?


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Adesso tirerà fuori tutti gli attrezzi del macellaio e a soffrire sarà solo il popolo ucraino



I corridoi umanitari servono proprio a questo,per sgomberare prima della mattanza finale.

Mi viene da ridere se penso che qualcuno scrive che vladimiro sta facendo una pessima figura perchè "bloccato" dagli ucraini,che sta impiegando il 70-80% delle forze senza riuscire a sfondare  
A parte che la pessima figura l'ha fatta smentendo le truppe al confine,smentendo l'attacco e infine invadendo l'ucraina.

Ma se davvero volesse,ci metterebbe meno di 2 giorni a fare tabula rasa tra bombardamenti aerei,terrestri e con le flotte navali (senza atomica eh). 
Purtroppo se ne renderanno conto non appena i corridoi umanitari avranno terminato il loro "lavoro"


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come si fa a non esserlo.
> Io grazie a Dio non sono costretto ad usare l'auto.
> Comunque, ok, ti prendiamo con noi. E' quasi un miracolo trovare un gobbo più o meno ragionevole.


Molto umano lei dottor blu71


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Colpa della Nato che non interviene perchè NON PUO' FARLO o di altri?


Per me di altri


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Molto umano lei dottor blu71



Non farmi ricredere. E' stato già uno sforzo.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I corridoi umanitari servono proprio a questo,per sgomberare prima della mattanza finale.
> 
> Mi viene da ridere se penso che qualcuno scrive che vladimiro sta facendo una pessima figura perchè "bloccato" dagli ucraini,che sta impiegando il 70-80% delle forze senza riuscire a sfondare
> A parte che la pessima figura l'ha fatta smentendo le truppe al confine,smentendo l'attacco e infine invadendo l'ucraina.
> ...


A questo non credo sai? L’ha pianificata male ed è palese che sta facendo una pessima figura. Per prendere l’ucraina deve farsi macellare 5000 soldati e usare tutte le armi non nucleari più potenti che ha? Male dai. Male


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me di altri



Mi preoccupa essere d'accordo con un gobbo.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non farmi ricredere. E' stato già uno sforzo.


Chiedi agli altri che mi conoscono


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2022)

LA BORSA DI MOSCA RIMANE CHIUSA ANCHE DOMANI


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2022)

La mia paura è che gli Ucraini continuano a resistere nonostante tutti gli attrezzi del macellaio potrebbero arrivare ad irritare lo zar o gli zaristi e decidere di mollare un bel bacio a Kiev ... occhio.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A questo non credo sai? L’ha pianificata male ed è palese che sta facendo una pessima figura. Per prendere l’ucraina deve farsi macellare 5000 soldati e usare tutte le armi non nucleari più potenti che ha? Male dai. Male



Io non credo l' abbia pianificata male. Non vuole una carneficina e per questo c'è andato con la mano leggera ma quando sarà il momento ... si salvi chi può.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La mia paura è che gli Ucraini continuano a resistere nonostante tutti gli attrezzi del macellaio potrebbero arrivare ad irritare lo zar o gli zaristi e decidere di mollare un bel bacio a Kiev ... occhio.


Ma no.

Putin perderebbe pure quei pochi che almeno lo comprendono, poi tutto è possibile.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Chiedi agli altri* che mi conoscono



No, non serve. Mi fido.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA BORSA DI MOSCA RIMANE CHIUSA ANCHE DOMANI


Se apre va in default….


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A questo non credo sai? L’ha pianificata male ed è palese che sta facendo una pessima figura. Per prendere l’ucraina deve farsi macellare 5000 soldati e usare tutte le armi non nucleari più potenti che ha? Male dai. Male



Su questo non ci sono dubbi,pianificata male,magari credeva davvero che gli ucraini l'avrebbero accolto a braccia aperte o con lancio di fiori,come fatto vedere dalla tv russa  

Però ci sta andando con la mano mooolto leggera e tra giorni,una settimana o due settimane,se kiev non cede ai negoziati,si prenderà tutto


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La mia paura è che gli Ucraini continuano a resistere nonostante tutti gli attrezzi del macellaio potrebbero arrivare ad irritare lo zar o gli zaristi e decidere di mollare un bel bacio a Kiev ... occhio.


Ecco, per me è una ipotesi possibile altroché.
È fondamentalmente il mio terrore


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io non credo l' abbia pianificata male. Non vuole una carneficina e per questo c'è andato con la mano leggera ma quando sarà il momento ... si salvi chi può.



Concordo. Lui vuole addirittura passare come un liberatore dell' Ucraina.


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I corridoi umanitari servono proprio a questo,per sgomberare prima della mattanza finale.


Veramente sta bombardando ospedali asili e orfanotrofi...alla balla dei corridori umanitari ci credi solo tu


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io non credo l' abbia pianificata male. Non vuole una carneficina e per questo c'è andato con la mano leggera ma quando sarà il momento ... si salvi chi può.


La carneficina c’è già. Si aspettava la resa in pochi minuti e invece lo stanno massacrando. L’escalation di macelleria sarà dovuto al fatto che non ricava un ragno dal buco. Non può più tornare indietro


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Su questo non ci sono dubbi,pianificata male,magari credeva davvero che gli ucraini l'avrebbero accolto a braccia aperte o con lancio di fiori,come fatto vedere dalla tv russa
> *
> Però ci sta andando con la mano mooolto leggera e tra giorni,una settimana o due settimane,se kiev non cede ai negoziati,si prenderà tutto*



Putin si è proposto come liberatore dell'Ucraina non come suo distruttore perciò non può che andarci "morbido".


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Su questo non ci sono dubbi,pianificata male,magari credeva davvero che gli ucraini l'avrebbero accolto a braccia aperte o con lancio di fiori,come fatto vedere dalla tv russa
> 
> Però ci sta andando con la mano mooolto leggera e tra giorni,una settimana o due settimane,se kiev non cede ai negoziati,si prenderà tutto


Sta sperando di chiudere con i negoziati perché sta annaspando militarmente e ha distrutto una intera nazione, la sua. Praticamente ha fatto la figura del babbeo. C’è poco da fare. Penso che una tale azione così pessima e deleteria non si era mai vista nella storia.

per prendersi tutto deve raderli al suolo, farebbe ancor di più una pessima figura.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Lui vuole addirittura passare come un liberatore dell' Ucraina.


Sta riuscendo a passere come boia però..


----------



## Simo98 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I corridoi umanitari servono proprio a questo,per sgomberare prima della mattanza finale.
> 
> Mi viene da ridere se penso che qualcuno scrive che vladimiro sta facendo una pessima figura perchè "bloccato" dagli ucraini,che sta impiegando il 70-80% delle forze senza riuscire a sfondare
> A parte che la pessima figura l'ha fatta smentendo le truppe al confine,smentendo l'attacco e infine invadendo l'ucraina.
> ...



Se volesse... ma non può farlo. Perderebbe troppo supporto e rischia di avere veramente un intervento di altre nazioni
Anche gli USA potevano distruggere completamente il Vietnam del Nord o l'Afghanistan ma non hanno potuto farlo, e si sono dovuti """limitare""", allungando enormemente la durata della guerre e le spese, infine perdendo
La Russia sta calcando gli stessi passi


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> @admin ma un thread sull umiliazione di Salveene?


C'è tutto qui Salvini: "Polonia esempio di accoglienza per l'Europa" . I commenti sul caso facciamoli nel topic linkato.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sta riuscendo a passere come boia però..



Prospettive, lui si vede come angelo liberatore dai nazi-fascisti.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La carneficina c’è già. Si aspettava la resa in pochi minuti e invece lo stanno massacrando. L’escalation di macelleria sarà dovuto al fatto che non ricava un ragno dal buco. Non può più tornare indietro



No amico mio. Non vuole una carneficina che coinvolga i civili per non passare agli occhi dei russi per un mostro, visto come quelli vedono gli Ucraini. Quando ha fatto le carneficine,( vedi seconda guerra cecena) non è rimasto vivo nessuno...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> No amico mio. *Non vuole una carneficina che coinvolga i civili per non passare agli occhi dei russi per un mostro, *visto come quelli vedono gli Ucraini. Quando ha fatto le carneficine,( vedi seconda guerra cecena) non è rimasto vivo nessuno...



Credo anche io lo stesso.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prospettive, lui si vede come angelo liberatore dai nazi-fascisti.


Mah..credo che lui sotto sotto sia un gran parachiulo!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mah..credo che lui sotto sotto sia un gran parachiulo!



Sembra quasi un ex KGB.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sembra quasi un ex KGB.


Sembra


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> No amico mio. Non vuole una carneficina che coinvolga i civili per non passare agli occhi dei russi per un mostro, visto come quelli vedono gli Ucraini. Quando ha fatto le carneficine,( vedi seconda guerra cecena) non è rimasto vivo nessuno...


Sta già facendo una carneficina di civili. Già adesso. Prossimo passo sarà l'utilizzo di armi chimiche


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> No amico mio. Non vuole una carneficina che coinvolga i civili per non passare agli occhi dei russi per un mostro, visto come quelli vedono gli Ucraini. Quando ha fatto le carneficine,( vedi seconda guerra cecena) non è rimasto vivo nessuno...


Ma sta già facendo il macellaio, ormai è troppo tardi. Stanno morendo donne uomini e bambini. Sta distruggendo città. È malato psichico dai


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sta già facendo una carneficina di civili. Già adesso. Prossimo passo sarà l'utilizzo di armi chimiche



Se i Russi sono andati così lenti lo hanno fatto per dare una via di fuga ai civili. Se avesse deciso di fare sul serio sarebbe arrivato a Kiev come un rullo compressore e avrebbe distrutto le telecomunicazioni non dando modo a Zelinsky di fare i suoi show. Lo spazio aereo sarebbe stato interdetto prima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

*Gran Bretagna: "Il modo migliore per aiutare a proteggere i cieli è attraverso le armi antiaeree, che ora il Regno Unito fornirà all'Ucraina. Siam ocontro la no fly zone."

Zelesnky : "La no fly zone va attivata subito.
Dal momento che l'Occidente non intende creare una no-fly zone sull'Ucraina, potrebbe darci gli aerei da combattimento ed i sistemi di difesa aerea con cui potremmo mettere in sicurezza i nostri cieli.
Se le sanzioni occidentali fossero veramente dure, l'offensiva si sarebbe già fermata. Si stanno ancora comprando petrolio e gas russi. Le società occidentali operano ancora sul mercato russo nascondendosi dietro varie scuse. Sì, ci sono sanzioni e ne siamo grati. Ma siamo sottoposti a un attacco che ricorda i peggiori della seconda guerra mondiale. Ecco perché le sanzioni devono essere ulteriormente inasprite".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma sta già facendo il macellaio, ormai è troppo tardi. *Stanno morendo donne uomini e bambini. *Sta distruggendo città.* È malato psichico dai*



Brutto da dire,ma come in ogni guerra .
Non è ne più ne meno macellaio/malato rispetto a tutti gli altri che hanno avviato conflitti.

Questa volta sembra pisci fuori dal vaso solamente perchè il conflitto si è verificato alle porte dell'europa e ci tocca più da vicino,ma non è così diverso dalla siria,libia,iraq,ec.ecc


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma sta già facendo il macellaio, ormai è troppo tardi. Stanno morendo donne uomini e bambini. Sta distruggendo città. È malato psichico dai



Hakaishin non è un malato mentale. Sta facendo tutto con calcolo politico e militare. Fidati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gran Bretagna: "Il modo migliore per aiutare a proteggere i cieli è attraverso le armi antiaeree, che ora il Regno Unito fornirà all'Ucraina. Siam ocontro la no fly zone."
> 
> Zelesnky : "La no fly zone va attivata subito.
> Dal momento che l'Occidente non intende creare una no-fly zone sull'Ucraina, potrebbe darci gli aerei da combattimento ed i sistemi di difesa aerea con cui potremmo mettere in sicurezza i nostri cieli.
> Se le sanzioni occidentali fossero veramente dure, l'offensiva si sarebbe già fermata. Si stanno ancora comprando petrolio e gas russi. Le società occidentali operano ancora sul mercato russo nascondendosi dietro varie scuse. Sì, ci sono sanzioni e ne siamo grati. Ma siamo sottoposti a un attacco che ricorda i peggiori della seconda guerra mondiale. Ecco perché le sanzioni devono essere ulteriormente inasprite".*



.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelesnky : "*La no fly zone va attivata subito.*
> Dal momento che l'Occidente non intende creare una no-fly zone sull'Ucraina, potrebbe darci gli aerei da combattimento ed i sistemi di difesa aerea con cui potremmo mettere in sicurezza i nostri cieli.
> *Se le sanzioni occidentali fossero veramente dure, l'offensiva si sarebbe già fermata. Si stanno ancora comprando petrolio e gas russi.* Le società occidentali operano ancora sul mercato russo nascondendosi dietro varie scuse. Sì, ci sono sanzioni e ne siamo grati. Ma siamo sottoposti a un attacco che ricorda i peggiori della seconda guerra mondiale. *Ecco perché le sanzioni devono essere ulteriormente inasprite".*



Pare essere diventato il nuovo leader occidentale.
Decide lui le sanzioni,decide lui di inasprirle e quanto inasprirle,decide tutto lui


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

A questo punto scenda in campo come il presidente di Indipendence Day.
Per ora la resistenza lui la sta combattendo sui social.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gran Bretagna: "Il modo migliore per aiutare a proteggere i cieli è attraverso le armi antiaeree, che ora il Regno Unito fornirà all'Ucraina. Siam ocontro la no fly zone."
> 
> Zelesnky : "La no fly zone va attivata subito.*
> _*Dal momento che l'Occidente non intende creare una no-fly zone sull'Ucraina, potrebbe darci gli aerei da combattimento ed i sistemi di difesa aerea con cui potremmo mettere in sicurezza i nostri cieli.*_
> *Se le sanzioni occidentali fossero veramente dure, l'offensiva si sarebbe già fermata. Si stanno ancora comprando petrolio e gas russi. Le società occidentali operano ancora sul mercato russo nascondendosi dietro varie scuse. Sì, ci sono sanzioni e ne siamo grati. Ma siamo sottoposti a un attacco che ricorda i peggiori della seconda guerra mondiale. Ecco perché le sanzioni devono essere ulteriormente inasprite".*



Ormai vuole dettare lui le condizioni all'occidente. A me sembra un tantino esagerato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

*Kamala Harris sta per arrivare in Varsavia.*


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La mia paura è che gli Ucraini continuano a resistere nonostante tutti gli attrezzi del macellaio potrebbero arrivare ad irritare lo zar o gli zaristi e decidere di mollare un bel bacio a Kiev ... occhio.


Non possono dai... sarebbe come sparare con la pistola ad una mosca. Penso che un minimo di dignità gli sia rimasta


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kamala Harris sta per arrivare in Varsavia.*



Arrivano i falchi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kamala Harris sta per arrivare in Varsavia.*



Ho seriamente paura...


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kamala Harris sta per arrivare in Varsavia.*


Ha un incontro galante con il nostro felpato?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Hakaishin non è un malato mentale. Sta facendo tutto con calcolo politico e militare. Fidati



Sarebbe "meraviglioso" se tutto questo fosse frutto della follia di un solo uomo. Basterebbe donargli l'eterno riposo.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, come sarebbe messa l'Australia in un eventuale conflitto mondiale? Un posto relativamente sicuro o un pericolo come le altre parti?
> 
> Da un paio di giorni sto cominciando a fare ipotesi e ragionamenti, più seri del solito "fuggo in un'isola deserta".


l'Australia sta subendo le ritorsioni cinesi per aver criticato la Cina, osato chiedere trasparenza sul covid etc etc


----------



## Sam (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kamala Harris sta per arrivare in Varsavia.*


Farà tappa con gli ebrei del luogo prima di andare a trovare il sodale ucraino?


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe "meraviglioso" se tutto questo fosse frutto della follia di un solo uomo. Basterebbe donargli l'eterno riposo.



Spesso ci si illude che la follia di un dittatore o di un autocrate possa spiegare determinate scelte.Di certo con le categorie moderne della politica non ci si può spiegare quello che accade.


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho seriamente paura...


Comunque bisogna ragionare anche razionalmente secondo me: le sanzioni non fanno altro che creare un danno anche a noi (noi italiani in primis), senza giungere ad alcun che. Bisogna mettere da parte le minacce atomiche, perché sono davvero irreali per la questione Ucraina. 
Vanno affrontati senza sanzioni ma con gli eserciti che lautamente paghiamo ogni anno, solo sul suolo Ucraino, concedendogli infine una resa molto favorevole.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pare essere diventato il nuovo leader occidentale.
> Decide lui le sanzioni,decide lui di inasprirle e quanto inasprirle,decide tutto lui



Beh ma è perché è la prima guerra sui social della storia.
Senza quelli sentiresti solo rumors.
Anche a me all' inizio infastidiva il tirarci per la giacchetta, ma poi ho realizzato.

Io non baderei troppo a quello che dice Zelinsky, anzi lo comprendo.
Chiamala disperazione, ultima spiaggia, coraggio o stupidità, all- in
Tutto comprensibile.

Cosi come comprensibilmente si è preso una lunga sequela di "no".

O sul serio credi che l' esito di questa guerra dipenda da quello che chiede Piotr su instagram?

Perché c è anche chi davvero creda questa guerra dipenda davvero dal Donbass.
Per cosa? Per le miniere?
Manco fossero le miniere di fosforo di Yongong Lee


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Brutto da dire,ma come in ogni guerra .
> Non è ne più ne meno macellaio/malato rispetto a tutti gli altri che hanno avviato conflitti.
> 
> Questa volta sembra pisci fuori dal vaso solamente perchè il conflitto si è verificato alle porte dell'europa e ci tocca più da vicino,ma non è così diverso dalla siria,libia,iraq,ec.ecc


Si ma ne sta uscendo fuori un patatrac


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pare essere diventato il nuovo leader occidentale.
> Decide lui le sanzioni,decide lui di inasprirle e quanto inasprirle,decide tutto lui


Vabbè ma perché non lo zittiscono questo?


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Comunque bisogna ragionare anche razionalmente secondo me: le sanzioni non fanno altro che creare un danno anche a noi (noi italiani in primis), senza giungere ad alcun che. Bisogna mettere da parte le minacce atomiche, perché sono davvero irreali per la questione Ucraina.
> Vanno affrontati senza sanzioni ma con gli eserciti che lautamente paghiamo ogni anno, solo sul suolo Ucraino, concedendogli infine una resa molto favorevole.


Le guerre costano tanti soldi, portano morti, possono creare caos e disagio per anni a venire, possono stravolgere il mondo.
Non è che tutta Europa possa andare in Ucraina a combattere cosi, senza pensare alle conseguenze.
In questo caso, aiutare l' Ucraina a difendersi lo trovo equilibrato.

Come ho già detto, per me è stato intollerabile accettare la minaccia nucleare di Putin, indipendentemente dall'Ucraina, non si può sentire.

Ma devo essere troppo orgoglioso io probabilmente, mi pare la maggioranza abbia accettato senza problemi di sorta.
Quindi amen


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma ne sta uscendo fuori un *patatrac*



Tecnicamente li chiamano danni collaterali.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma perché non lo zittiscono questo?



Lo vuoi martire?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito di La Repubblica: 
Zelensky: "Pronto a compromessi senza tradire l'Ucraina"​


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kamala Harris sta per arrivare in Varsavia.*


Speriamo i fratelli polacchi puliscano bene le sozzure lasciate da questa liberal del c... nella sacra terra polacca, di San Giovanni Paolo II, di San Massimiliano Kolbe, di tanti altri Santi


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2022)

*Anders Fogh Rasmussen (ex Segretario generale Nato) al canale danese TV 2:"Non possiamo escludere che la NATO manderà aerei da caccia in Ucraina. Se saranno mandati è per proteggere lo spazio aereo Ucraino, e quindi dobbiamo essere pronti ad abbattere gli aerei russi. Significherà innegabilmente guerra tra NATO e Russia. Penso che se ciò dovesse essere un deterrente per Putin, allora non dobbiamo escludere nulla. E io appartengo a coloro che dicono che bisogna tenere Putin nella massima insicurezza .Putin sarà fatto a brandelli dalla NATO. Una volta che la NATO si muove, allora è con enorme forza. Bisogna tenere a mente che gli investimenti che facciamo in difesa sono dieci volte più grandi di quelli di Putin"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

Se superiamo indenni la visita europea di quella serpe, comincio a ritornare ottimista.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Anders Fogh Rasmussen (ex Segretario generale Nato) al canale danese TV 2:"Non possiamo escludere che la NATO manderà aerei da caccia in Ucraina. Se saranno mandati è per proteggere lo spazio aereo Ucraino, e quindi dobbiamo essere pronti ad abbattere gli aerei russi. Significherà innegabilmente guerra tra NATO e Russia. Penso che se ciò dovesse essere un deterrente per Putin, allora non dobbiamo escludere nulla. E io appartengo a coloro che dicono che bisogna tenere Putin nella massima insicurezza .Putin sarà fatto a brandelli dalla NATO. Una volta che la NATO si muove, allora è con enorme forza. Bisogna tenere a mente che gli investimenti che facciamo in difesa sono dieci volte più grandi di quelli di Putin"*



Ex segretario evidentemente per un motivo. Torni a giocare a Call of Duty, va.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Anders Fogh Rasmussen (ex Segretario generale Nato) al canale danese TV 2:"Non possiamo escludere che la NATO manderà aerei da caccia in Ucraina. Se saranno mandati è per proteggere lo spazio aereo Ucraino, e quindi dobbiamo essere pronti ad abbattere gli aerei russi. Significherà innegabilmente guerra tra NATO e Russia. Penso che se ciò dovesse essere un deterrente per Putin, allora non dobbiamo escludere nulla. E io appartengo a coloro che dicono che bisogna tenere Putin nella massima insicurezza .Putin sarà fatto a brandelli dalla NATO. Una volta che la NATO si muove, allora è con enorme forza. Bisogna tenere a mente che gli investimenti che facciamo in difesa sono dieci volte più grandi di quelli di Putin"*



Ma si, buttiamo benzina sul fuoco...


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Anders Fogh Rasmussen (ex Segretario generale Nato) al canale danese TV 2:"Non possiamo escludere che la NATO manderà aerei da caccia in Ucraina. Se saranno mandati è per proteggere lo spazio aereo Ucraino, e quindi dobbiamo essere pronti ad abbattere gli aerei russi. Significherà innegabilmente guerra tra NATO e Russia. Penso che se ciò dovesse essere un deterrente per Putin, allora non dobbiamo escludere nulla. E io appartengo a coloro che dicono che bisogna tenere Putin nella massima insicurezza .Putin sarà fatto a brandelli dalla NATO. Una volta che la NATO si muove, allora è con enorme forza. Bisogna tenere a mente che gli investimenti che facciamo in difesa sono dieci volte più grandi di quelli di Putin"*


Retorica che serve a far capire a Putin che siamo disposti ad andare fino in fondo tanto quanto è disposto lui.
La differenza è che noi lo siamo davvero, lui no.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kamala Harris sta per arrivare in Varsavia.*



Quando vedrà un popolo esclusivamente composto da bianchi, le prende un infarto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kamala Harris sta per arrivare in Varsavia.*


Finita


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

*Di Maio: "L'unica alternativa ad una soluzione diplomatica che coinvolga tutti i leader internazionali è la Terza Guerra Mondiale. Voglio essere molto chiaro e diretto.
Non ci possiamo permettere in nessun modo la no fly zone. Basta un singolo aereo abbattuto ed è Terza Guerra Mondiale."*


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "L'unica alternativa ad una soluzione diplomatica che coinvolga tutti i leader internazionali è la Terza Guerra Mondiale. Voglio essere molto chiaro e diretto.
> Non ci possiamo permettere in nessun modo la no fly zone. Basta un singolo aereo abbattuto ed è Terza Guerra Mondiale."*


Che statista amici. Altro che De Gasperi, Adenauer e De Gaulle


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "L'unica alternativa ad una soluzione diplomatica che coinvolga tutti i leader internazionali è la Terza Guerra Mondiale. Voglio essere molto chiaro e diretto.
> Non ci possiamo permettere in nessun modo la no fly zone. Basta un singolo aereo abbattuto ed è Terza Guerra Mondiale."*



Lui che ne sa chi sono i leader internazionali?


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "L'unica alternativa ad una soluzione diplomatica che coinvolga tutti i leader internazionali è la Terza Guerra Mondiale. Voglio essere molto chiaro e diretto.
> Non ci possiamo permettere in nessun modo la no fly zone. Basta un singolo aereo abbattuto ed è Terza Guerra Mondiale."*


ha studiato la poesia di due settimane fa, bravo Gigino


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo vuoi martire?


Non lo voglio morto ma zitto


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non lo voglio morto ma zitto



Nemmeno io ma solo nel primo caso starebbe zitto di sicuro


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "L'unica alternativa ad una soluzione diplomatica che coinvolga tutti i leader internazionali è la Terza Guerra Mondiale. Voglio essere molto chiaro e diretto.
> Non ci possiamo permettere in nessun modo la no fly zone. Basta un singolo aereo abbattuto ed è Terza Guerra Mondiale."*



Ma secondo voi un ritardato col QI di un topinambur del calibro di Giggino Di Mario, prima che qualcuno glielo dicesse, sapeva che nella storia c'erano state già due guerre mondiali?


----------



## Sam (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "L'unica alternativa ad una soluzione diplomatica che coinvolga tutti i leader internazionali è la Terza Guerra Mondiale. Voglio essere molto chiaro e diretto.
> Non ci possiamo permettere in nessun modo la no fly zone. Basta un singolo aereo abbattuto ed è Terza Guerra Mondiale."*


Frasi profonde che Fabio Volo spostati.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Marzo 2022)

hanno bombardato un ospedale pediatrico..ma di che stiamo parlando? ma di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Le guerre costano tanti soldi, portano morti, possono creare caos e disagio per anni a venire, possono stravolgere il mondo.
> Non è che tutta Europa possa andare in Ucraina a combattere cosi, senza pensare alle conseguenze.
> In questo caso, aiutare l' Ucraina a difendersi lo trovo equilibrato.
> 
> ...


La minaccia nucleare a me fa ridere sinceramente. L’unico scenario possibile per cui un uomo possa dare inizio alla fine del mondo è quello simile all’Hitler chiuso dentro il suo bunker con la Germania occupata. 
Perché uno dovrebbe scatenare l’apocalisse per una no fly zone sull’Ucraina?


----------



## Sam (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi un ritardato col QI di un topinambur del calibro di Giggino Di Mario, prima che qualcuno glielo dicesse, sapeva che nella storia c'erano state già due guerre mondiali?


Dicesse? Ma va...
Gli hanno scritto il foglietto e gli hanno detto di leggere.
Spiegargli era troppo complicato.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "L'unica alternativa ad una soluzione diplomatica che coinvolga tutti i leader internazionali è la Terza Guerra Mondiale. Voglio essere molto chiaro e diretto.
> Non ci possiamo permettere in nessun modo la no fly zone. Basta un singolo aereo abbattuto ed è Terza Guerra Mondiale."*



Un ragazzo così giovane non può parlare di "terza guerra mondiale" da Ministro 

Tra l'altro dopo aver già fatto la pandemia.

Che timing giggino per avere ruoli cosi apicali


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Frasi profonde che Fabio Volo spostati.


Effettivamente un confronto di QI tra i due sarebbe interessante  .


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Anders Fogh Rasmussen (ex Segretario generale Nato) al canale danese TV 2:"Non possiamo escludere che la NATO manderà aerei da caccia in Ucraina. Se saranno mandati è per proteggere lo spazio aereo Ucraino, e quindi dobbiamo essere pronti ad abbattere gli aerei russi. Significherà innegabilmente guerra tra NATO e Russia. Penso che se ciò dovesse essere un deterrente per Putin, allora non dobbiamo escludere nulla. E io appartengo a coloro che dicono che bisogna tenere Putin nella massima insicurezza .Putin sarà fatto a brandelli dalla NATO. Una volta che la NATO si muove, allora è con enorme forza. Bisogna tenere a mente che gli investimenti che facciamo in difesa sono dieci volte più grandi di quelli di Putin"*


Peccato sia ex segretario e non segretario


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi un ritardato col QI di un topinambur del calibro di Giggino Di Mario, prima che qualcuno glielo dicesse, sapeva che nella storia c'erano state già due guerre mondiali?



Si, lo sapeva. Lui ha pure partecipato ad entrambe.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "L'unica alternativa ad una soluzione diplomatica che coinvolga tutti i leader internazionali è la Terza Guerra Mondiale. Voglio essere molto chiaro e diretto.
> Non ci possiamo permettere in nessun modo la no fly zone. Basta un singolo aereo abbattuto ed è Terza Guerra Mondiale."*



Una classe accecante proprio, il top della gamma.

Pane al pane e bibita alla bibita.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La minaccia nucleare a me fa ridere sinceramente. L’unico scenario possibile per cui un uomo possa dare inizio alla fine del mondo è quello simile all’Hitler chiuso dentro il suo bunker con la Germania occupata.
> Perché uno dovrebbe scatenare l’apocalisse per una no fly zone sull’Ucraina?



Come dico dal giorno 0, la mente umana è fallibile, puoi dire che è improbabile non impossibile.

I gesti azzardati esistono, altrimenti saremmo macchine.

Le armi nucleari esistono, magari non oggi ma tra 100 anni, ma prima o poi verranno usate.

E sono sicuro che quando accadrà, fino a poco prima sarà stato considerato "improbabile il loro uso"


----------



## __king george__ (9 Marzo 2022)

ci sono bambini sotto le macerie

non si può andare avanti cosi

piuttosto moriamo tutti sotto guerra nucleare ma non possono pagare solo loro che non c'entrano nulla

non si può andare avnati cosi


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come dico dal giorno 0, la mente umana è fallibile, puoi dire che è improbabile non impossibile.
> 
> I gesti azzardati esistono, altrimenti saremmo macchine.
> 
> ...



Ritenere "improbabile" l'uso di armi nucleari ci aiuta a non cadere del tutto nello sconforto. 
Lasciacelo almeno credere.


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "L'unica alternativa ad una soluzione diplomatica che coinvolga tutti i leader internazionali è la Terza Guerra Mondiale. Voglio essere molto chiaro e diretto.
> Non ci possiamo permettere in nessun modo la no fly zone. Basta un singolo aereo abbattuto ed è Terza Guerra Mondiale."*


Giggino tranquillo si parla di una no fly zone ma non di una no beverage zone. Puoi continuare a fare il tuo mestiere in Ukraina


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Anders Fogh Rasmussen (ex Segretario generale Nato) al canale danese TV 2:"Non possiamo escludere che la NATO manderà aerei da caccia in Ucraina. Se saranno mandati è per proteggere lo spazio aereo Ucraino, e quindi dobbiamo essere pronti ad abbattere gli aerei russi. Significherà innegabilmente guerra tra NATO e Russia. Penso che se ciò dovesse essere un deterrente per Putin, allora non dobbiamo escludere nulla. E io appartengo a coloro che dicono che bisogna tenere Putin nella massima insicurezza .Putin sarà fatto a brandelli dalla NATO. Una volta che la NATO si muove, allora è con enorme forza. Bisogna tenere a mente che gli investimenti che facciamo in difesa sono dieci volte più grandi di quelli di Putin"*



Fortunatamente questo somaro è "EX" segretario generale Nato.
A brandelli devono essere fatti quelli come lui che continuano a gettare benzina sul fuoco


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ritenere "improbabile" l'uso di armi nucleari ci aiuta a non cadere del tutto nello sconforto.
> Lasciacelo almeno credere.



Non devo certo lascertelo credere io purtroppo  

È assolutamente improbabile, ma in caso di conflitto non me la sentirei di certo di usare la parola "impossibile"

Abusiamo delle parole "sicuro" e "impossibile"


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come dico dal giorno 0, la mente umana è fallibile, puoi dire che è improbabile non impossibile.
> 
> I gesti azzardati esistono, altrimenti saremmo macchine.
> 
> ...


Se uno è disposto a sganciare un’atomica per l’ucraina è completamente andato ed è disposto a farlo per qualsiasi capriccio. 
quindi, in questo che è il peggiore degli scenari, o ti metti a 90 o lo anticipi tu. A Maggior e ragione lo può fare anche per le sanzioni allora


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente questo somaro è "EX" segretario generale Nato.
> A brandelli devono essere fatti quelli come lui che continuano a gettare* benzina sul fuoco*



Questi farabutti più guerre ci sono in giro più si ingrassano.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se uno è disposto a sganciare un’atomica per l’ucraina è completamente andato ed è disposto a farlo per qualsiasi capriccio.
> quindi, in questo che è il peggiore degli scenari, o ti metti a 90 o lo anticipi tu. A Maggior e ragione lo può fare anche per le sanzioni allora


Se è disposto a usare armi nucleari, ma disposto sul serio, al 100% disposto ad usarle, spacciati lo siamo già in questo momento, senza nemmeno saperlo.
Anche se domani finisse questa guerra.


Ma insomma, non penso su.

Non siamo drastici.

Per ora l'unica cosa certa è che ha sdoganato la minaccia nucleare.
Poi sta ad ognuno, in cuor suo, accettare le provocazione e subirla, o non accettarla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ci sono bambini sotto le macerie
> 
> non si può andare avanti cosi
> 
> ...



Perché nessuno si è dichiarato pronto a morire in una guerra nucleare per i bambini del Kenia che muoiono da anni sotto gli attentati di Boko Haram?

Non vogli oessere cinico, la notizia di oggi ha angosciato anche me.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questi farabutti più guerre ci sono in giro più si ingrassano.



Sarà anche la prima guerra combattuta anche sui social,ma questi fanno veramente piangere.
O attacchi e stai zitto,o non attacchi e stai ugualmente zitto.

Invece questi bifolchi non attaccano ma straparlano in continuazione.
SE la NATO....SE LA UE...SE GLI USA...
Tutto un SE.
Questi ancora credono che Putin rimanga col dubbio se la faccia addosso sentendo queste parole,quando invece è più probabile che a sentire questo Rasmussen il pazzo si tirerà due rasponi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perché nessuno si è dichiarato pronto a morire in una guerra nucleare per i bambini del Kenia che muoiono da anni sotto gli attentati di Boko Haram?
> 
> Non vogli oessere cinico, la notizia di oggi ha angosciato anche a me.



"Lontano dagli occhi,lontano dal cuore"...cantava Endrigo


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perché nessuno si è dichiarato pronto a morire in una guerra nucleare per i bambini del Kenia che muoiono da anni sotto gli attentati di Boko Haram?
> 
> Non vogli oessere cinico, la notizia di oggi ha angosciato anche me.



Perchè non ne parlano nè la Gay1 nè LaSetta (facendo il lavaggio del cervello a ciclo continuo). Con tutto il rispetto per i bambini morti, a tutte le latitudini.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perché nessuno si è dichiarato pronto a morire in una guerra nucleare per i bambini del Kenia che muoiono da anni sotto gli attentati di Boko Haram?
> 
> Non vogli oessere cinico, la notizia di oggi ha angosciato anche me.


non si può sempre dire "si ma prima quello ha fatto quello..quell'altro ha fatto quell'altra cosa ecc"

mi interessa ORA (e in futuro)

non è che se un rapinatore rimane impunito non bisogna piu arrestare gli altri rapinatori


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "Lontano dagli occhi,lontano dal cuore"...cantava Endrigo



Lontano dal portafoglio.


----------



## Sam (9 Marzo 2022)

Comunque io rimango della mia idea.
L'Ucraina va smilitarizzata e resa neutrale.

Altrimenti non se ne esce.
Nonno Biden se ne deve fare una ragione.
Tanto la badante ucraina che gli fa il servizio sotto al tavolo per 50 dollari in più, la può trovare ugualmente.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Comunque io rimango della mia idea.
> L'Ucraina va smilitarizzata e resa neutrale.
> 
> Altrimenti non se ne esce.
> ...


Ma saranno liberi gli ucraini di decidere il proprio destino? Posso capire la neutralità, ma certo non la smilitarizzazione


----------



## __king george__ (9 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Comunque io rimango della mia idea.
> L'Ucraina va smilitarizzata e resa neutrale.
> 
> Altrimenti non se ne esce.
> ...


bisogna smilitarizzare la russia


----------



## Sam (9 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non si può sempre dire "si ma prima quello ha fatto quello..quell'altro ha fatto quell'altra cosa ecc"
> 
> mi interessa ORA (e in futuro)
> 
> non è che se un rapinatore rimane impunito non bisogna piu arrestare gli altri rapinatori


Sì, ma se ragioni così stai praticamente dicendo che se un rapinatore entra in gioielleria e il proprietario gli spara, è giusto che il proprietario vada in galera perché non conta ciò che è successo prima.

La politica è una serie di reazioni. Una lunga scia di tessere del domino che cadono una dietro l'altra.
Si DEVE analizzare il pregresso, altrimenti non si potrà mai capire il perché accadono certe cose.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non si può sempre dire "si ma prima quello ha fatto quello..quell'altro ha fatto quell'altra cosa ecc"
> 
> mi interessa ORA (e in futuro)
> 
> *non è che se un rapinatore rimane impunito non bisogna piu arrestare gli altri rapinatori*



Hai ragione, ma chissà perché sono arrestati solo i ladri di polli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non si può sempre dire "si ma prima quello ha fatto quello..quell'altro ha fatto quell'altra cosa ecc"
> 
> mi interessa ORA (e in futuro)
> 
> non è che se un rapinatore rimane impunito non bisogna piu arrestare gli altri rapinatori



Sì, ma tu hai chiesto il sacrificio con la morte di tutto il mondo con la bomba nucleare... iperbole per iperbole...


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non si può sempre dire "si ma prima quello ha fatto quello..quell'altro ha fatto quell'altra cosa ecc"
> 
> mi interessa ORA (e in futuro)
> 
> non è che se un rapinatore rimane impunito non bisogna piu arrestare gli altri rapinatori



Non facciamo gli ipocriti.

Adesso c'è tutto 'sto "turmoil" perché ci siamo dentro anche noi, direttamente o meno.

Guerre ce ne stanno in ogni momento, è solo una questione di chilometraggio (di distanza dal proprio kulo) e informazione (che uno si dovrebbe cercare da solo).


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma saranno liberi gli ucraini di decidere il proprio destino? Posso capire la neutralità, ma certo non la smilitarizzazione



L' Ucraina non andava proprio invasa.
Non c è mezza giustificazione in merito.

Nemmeno se scavi.

Non complichiamoci la vita, altrimenti per ogni malefatta si trova sempre una motivazione più o meno plausibile.

L' Ucraina in quanto tale deve poter fare tutto quello che gli pare, a meno che giunga a compromessi per interessi propri, null' altro.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non facciamo gli ipocriti.
> 
> Adesso c'è tutto 'sto "turmoil" perché ci siamo dentro anche noi, direttamente o meno.
> 
> _*Guerre ce ne stanno in ogni momento, è solo una questione di chilometraggio (di distanza dal proprio kulo) e informazione (che uno si dovrebbe cercare da solo).*_



Ma a chi vuoi che interessino delle guerre che non toccano il proprio portafoglio?


----------



## __king george__ (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non facciamo gli ipocriti.
> 
> Adesso c'è tutto 'sto "turmoil" perché ci siamo dentro anche noi, direttamente o meno.
> 
> Guerre ce ne stanno in ogni momento, è solo una questione di chilometraggio (di distanza dal proprio kulo) e informazione (che uno si dovrebbe cercare da solo).


l'ipocrita lo farai te e i tuoi amici


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Comunque mi piacerebbe leggere la campagna mediatica dei vari media appecorati se il presidente degli Usa fosse ancora Trump. Chissà come avrebbero ribaltato la frittata.

Come dico sempre, la narrazione della storia non non si fa mai in maniera obiettiva. Dipende sempre da chi la racconta.


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma saranno liberi gli ucraini di decidere il proprio destino? Posso capire la neutralità, ma certo non la smilitarizzazione


Possono deciderlo, ma in quel caso si devono difendere da soli, anche se è brutto dirlo.


----------



## Sam (9 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma saranno liberi gli ucraini di decidere il proprio destino? Posso capire la neutralità, ma certo non la smilitarizzazione


Quando è stata l'ultima volta che lo sono stati?
Ma se è una vita che Mosca e Washington mettono uomini di comodo.

Ma pensi davvero che questo ballerino LGBTQABCDEFGHILMNOPQRSTUVZ con i pantaloni in pelle, sia stato scelto democraticamente?
Il popolo ucraino non sa nemmeno quello che vuole. Sono vittime di propaganda continua.


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perché nessuno si è dichiarato pronto a morire in una guerra nucleare per i bambini del Kenia che muoiono da anni sotto gli attentati di Boko Haram?
> 
> Non vogli oessere cinico, la notizia di oggi ha angosciato anche me.


Perché probabilmente è più toccato da questa vicenda e la vede più vicino al suo vissuto reale rispetto a vicende su qui si è tutti poco informati. Onestamente nemmeno io la metterei su questo piano, però Mi sembra comunque una posizione legittima, molto più legittima di chi da la colpa a Zalensky o cose simili


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quando è stata l'ultima volta che lo sono stati?
> Ma se è una vita che Mosca e Washington mettono uomini di comodo.
> 
> Ma pensi davvero che questo ballerino LGBTQABCDEFGHILMNOPQRSTUVZ con i pantaloni in pelle, sia stato scelto democraticamente?
> Il popolo ucraino non sa nemmeno quello che vuole. Sono vittime di propaganda continua.


Zelensky è stato eletto in elezioni democratiche riconosciute da tutti. Poi non ha amministrato bene infatti la sua popolarità era crollata prima della Guerra


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> l'ipocrita lo farai te e i tuoi amici



Uh, scusami tanto. Mi è scappato, non era proprio per te.

Comunque ci stanno conflitti in Africa, in Caucaso e in ogni dove, e non credo che lì combattano con i fiorellini.

Scusa di nuovo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ci sono bambini sotto le macerie
> 
> non si può andare avanti cosi
> 
> ...


Capisco lo sconforto, sul serio, ma he risolveresti oltre ad ammazzarne a milioni?


----------



## Sam (9 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Zelensky è stato eletto in elezioni democratiche riconosciute da tutti. Poi non ha amministrato bene infatti la sua popolarità era crollata prima della Guerra


Dai, su, non facciamo finta di niente.
Zelensky è un servo degli USA come Janukovyc era di Mosca.

Entrambi sono stati eletti, ma questo non vuol dire che non ci sia ingerenza delle potenze negli affari del paese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Perché probabilmente è più toccato da questa vicenda e la vede più vicino al suo vissuto reale rispetto a vicende su qui si è tutti poco informati. Onestamente nemmeno io la metterei su questo piano, però Mi sembra comunque una posizione legittima, molto più legittima di chi da la colpa a Zalensky o cose simili



La sensibilità di ciascuno è legittima, ma se si invoca come meritevole la morte di altri milioni di innocenti con bomba nucleare (compresi altre migliaia di bambini), uno può anche scriverlo ma poi a ragion di cose deve accettare il dissenso.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ci sono bambini sotto le macerie
> 
> non si può andare avanti cosi
> 
> ...


Come ti ho già detto tempo fa, è molto triste, ma su temi complessi non si prendono decisioni sull' onta emotiva.


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La sensibilità di ciascuno è legittima, ma se si invoca come meritevole la morte di altri milioni di innocenti con bomba nucleare (compresi altre migliaia di bambini), uno può anche scriverlo ma poi a ragion di cose deve accettare il dissenso.


Non discuto e sono d’accordo con te, d’altro canto per me merita biasimo anche chi dice di girarsi dall’altra parte


----------



## Victorss (9 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ci sono bambini sotto le macerie
> 
> non si può andare avanti cosi
> 
> ...


Shhhhhh, molto più importante che non aumenti la benzina, il gas e soprattutto la pasta. Lascia perdere i bambini.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma a chi vuoi che interessino delle guerre che non toccano il proprio portafoglio?



Mi dispiace per l'amico @__king george__, non volevo quotarlo direttamente o offenderlo, poi ho deciso di fare un post generico ma lui è rimasto in lista citati.

Quello che volevo dire è che non va bene accorgersi solo ora di quanto sta accadendo di brutto al mondo.

E' chiaro che siamo più sensibilizzati per ovvii motivi, e basta.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2022)

Comunque tra verratti e modric c'è un abisso 

Nelle partite che contano come con l Italia il nostro sparisce sempre


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

*Pentagono: Vanno distribuite altre armi agli ucraini. Ma non forniremo aerei alla Polonia. Il trasferimento dei Mig-29 polacchi all'Ucraina è ad alto rischio."*


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

*La delegazione russa ai colloqui di pace con l'Ucraina "non concederà un solo punto negoziale". 
Lo riferisce l'agenzia di stampa Ria *


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *La delegazione russa ai colloqui di pace con l'Ucraina "non concederà un solo punto negoziale".
> Lo riferisce l'agenzia di stampa Ria *


Ormai riconosco una "slitta" lontano un miglio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *La delegazione russa ai colloqui di pace con l'Ucraina "non concederà un solo punto negoziale".
> Lo riferisce l'agenzia di stampa Ria *



Una cosa Di Maio l'ha detta giusta, eventuali incontri devono essere tavoli diplomatici con tutti i leader del mondo. Anche cinesi e russi. Se Putin non si presenta, ci vada Lavrov.

Questi incontri tra ucraini e russi sono tutti fuffa, tra cappellini, spie e strette di mano con bombardamenti automatici dopo due secondi.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *La delegazione russa ai colloqui di pace con l'Ucraina "non concederà un solo punto negoziale".
> Lo riferisce l'agenzia di stampa Ria *


Hanno un'idea di negoziato molto particolare in Russia...


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2022)

E che giocatore Benzema che giocatore. Mi è sempre piaciuto già da anni e anni fa 

Questi emiri prendono messi mbappè Ibra neymar cavani senza contare dietro e abenzens nella stessa squadra da anni chiava di più 

Se fossero venuti da noi gli emiri a quest'ora avevamo già 3 Champions in più


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

@DavidGoffin, ok che abbiamo detto che inviamo Donnarumma in Ucraina, ma stai sbagliando topic già da un po'


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Hanno un'idea di negoziato molto particolare in Russia...


Non credo vogliano un negoziato.

Vogliono l' accettazione e basta.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> @DavidGoffin, ok che abbiamo detto che inviamo Donnarumma in Ucraina, ma stai sbagliando topic già da un po'


Ahahahahah ops credevo di aver clikakto sulla partita poi da cell un casino


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Mi trasformo un attimo in Red Ronnie

Qualche anno fa,
Ricordate quando al CERN cercavano il bosone di higgs?
Ricordate che alcuni scienziati temevano la fine del mondo per il potenziale buco nero che si sarebbe creato?

C è una teoria che dice che in quell' esperimento siamo finiti in un universo parallelo.

Oh, io non l' appoggio, ma vi metto comunque il dubbio


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ci sono bambini sotto le macerie
> 
> non si può andare avanti cosi
> 
> ...


Ma permettimi, m.uori tu sotto guerra nucleare 
Ma insomma


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perché nessuno si è dichiarato pronto a morire in una guerra nucleare per i bambini del Kenia che muoiono da anni sotto gli attentati di Boko Haram?
> 
> Non vogli oessere cinico, la notizia di oggi ha angosciato anche me.


C’è una mentalità buonista selettiva che fa paura


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Comunque io rimango della mia idea.
> L'Ucraina va smilitarizzata e resa neutrale.
> 
> Altrimenti non se ne esce.
> ...


Quoto.
Non c’è soluzione


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> C’è una mentalità buonista selettiva che fa paura



Ma quale buonista? Si tratta solo di convenienza o meno a vedere le cose.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma quale buonista? Si tratta solo di convenienza o meno a vedere le cose.


Io rimango allibito quando leggo certe cose


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io rimango allibito quando leggo certe cose



Io no. Non mi stupisco più di nulla.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pentagono: Vanno distribuite altre armi agli ucraini. Ma non forniremo aerei alla Polonia. Il trasferimento dei Mig-29 polacchi all'Ucraina è ad alto rischio."*


Mi spiegate la differenza nel fornire aerei e javelin, munizionino altri armamenti? Non capisco perché gli aerei no e io resto si


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2022)

*Kamala Harris in missione a Varsavia per discutere dei jet polacchi.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kamala Harris in missione a Varsavia per discutere dei jet polacchi.*



Temo il peggio....


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Temo il peggio....


Sono ca…voli amari…


----------



## vota DC (10 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ci sono bambini sotto le macerie
> 
> non si può andare avanti cosi
> 
> ...


Hirohito si è arreso senza che gli americani avessero messo piede su suolo giapponese. Qui abbiamo uno molto più samurai di lui che manderà alla carica i bambini pur di salvare l'onore in una resistenza altrettanto futile dato che gli hanno detto no alla no fly zone e no all'invio di truppe.
Poi noi ci raccontiamo che i russi se la stanno passando peggio degli ucraini perché le fighette yuppie vedono la borsa di Mosca (neanche sapevo esistesse un abominio del genere, sarebbe come parlare della Politburo di New York) andare male.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2022)

Ma mi spiegate dove diavolo vogliamo andare noi? Non riusciamo ad andare d'accordo su nulla, si parla di guerra e si litiga, si parla di Covid e si litiga, si parla di scorregge e si litiga... Ogni tanto leggo che sta situazione ha unito tutta l'Europa, si, unita come ne siamo usciti migliori dal covid... Lezioni di moralità a dx e a manca, gente che invoca la guerra "per salvare vite" (mi ricorda molto la scusa per il 6 e 9 agosto '45). Forse dovremmo un poco tutti fermarci, fare qualche respiro e riprendere un poca di lucidità, che dite? E nel mucchio mi ci metto pure io, mica son meglio degli altri.


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Marzo 2022)

Io desidero solo che si arrivi alla pace il prima possibile e con allentamento delle sanzioni (non perché sia giusto, ma perché sono un boomerang).

Però non è che possiamo noi dire quali siano le condizioni che l'Ucraina debba accettare.


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Anders Fogh Rasmussen (ex Segretario generale Nato) al canale danese TV 2:"Non possiamo escludere che la NATO manderà aerei da caccia in Ucraina. Se saranno mandati è per proteggere lo spazio aereo Ucraino, e quindi dobbiamo essere pronti ad abbattere gli aerei russi. Significherà innegabilmente guerra tra NATO e Russia. Penso che se ciò dovesse essere un deterrente per Putin, allora non dobbiamo escludere nulla. E io appartengo a coloro che dicono che bisogna tenere Putin nella massima insicurezza .Putin sarà fatto a brandelli dalla NATO. Una volta che la NATO si muove, allora è con enorme forza. Bisogna tenere a mente che gli investimenti che facciamo in difesa sono dieci volte più grandi di quelli di Putin"*



Fanno delle selezioni impegnative per sceglierli più idioti e guerrafondai che mai questi segretari della NatoChe intelligenze sopraffine, degne delle loro strategie a pene di canide. Complimenti!!


----------



## kekkopot (10 Marzo 2022)

Premettendo che, al netto di pazzie dei singoli individui, la mia opinione è che per arrivare ad un conflitto si debba essere almeno in due e che di conseguenza non ha senso dividere tra buoni e cattivi.
Però bombardare un ospedale pediatrico (e a quanto pare, volontariamente) non verrebbe comunque considerata, a mio avviso, una mossa da chi è nel giusto.


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

*pro**fessoressa Rachel VanLandingham, esperta di crimini di guerra, al Washington Post:

"Il comportamento delle autorità ucraine potrebbe inficiare la capacità di attaccare la Russia in un tribunale internazionale.*
*Mostrare video di soldati catturati o morti, persino interrogatori publici usati come guerra psicologica, è una vìolazione della Convenzione di Ginevra per i prigionieri"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

Sono iniziati i negoziati in Turchia tra Lavrov e kuleba.


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

*Russia esce dal Consiglio d'Europa

Lavrov:

"Il corso degli eventi è diventato irreversibile e la Russia non ha alcuna intenzione di sopportare le azioni sovversive intraprese dall'Occidente, che spinge per un ordine basato sulle regole e sulla sostituzione del diritto internazionale calpestato dagli Stati Uniti e dai suoi satelliti

I membri dell'Unione Europea e della Nato, che sono ostili nei confronti della Russia stanno abusando della loro assoluta maggioranza nel comitato dei ministri del Consiglio d'Europa. 
La Russia non prenderà parte al tentativo di Nato e Ue nel trasformare la più antica organizzazione europea in un altro luogo dove vengono esaltati i mantra della supremazia e del narcisismo dell'Occidente.*
*Lasciamo che si divertano tra loro senza la compagnia della Russia"*


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

*Eni ha sospeso la stipula di nuovi contratti relativi all'approvvigionamento di greggio o prodotti petroliferi dalla Russia.

In ogni caso Eni opererà nel pieno rispetto di quanto stabilito dalle istituzioni europee e nazionali*


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Russia esce dal Consiglio d'Europa
> 
> Lavrov:
> 
> ...


Brutta roba 
Sempre più guerra fredda


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

*USA ora contro la Cina

rappresentante americano al WTO:

"Se la Cina, come ogni altro Paese, non rispetterà le sanzioni imposte dagli Stati Uniti sulle esportazioni verso la Russia pagherà un prezzo alto

L'amministrazione Biden è pronta a impedire alla Cina di ottenere apparecchiature e software americani o europei necessari a produrre semiconduttori.*

*Perseguiremo qualsiasi azienda, ovunque si trovi, in Cina o altrove, che violi le regole"*


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *USA ora contro la Cina
> 
> rappresentante americano al WTO:
> 
> ...


Questi sono ridotti malissimo.
Minacciano e sono ridicoli


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> USA ora contro la Cina
> *"Se la Cina, come ogni altro Paese, non rispetterà le sanzioni imposte dagli Stati Uniti sulle esportazioni verso la Russia pagherà un prezzo alto*
> 
> L'amministrazione Biden è pronta a impedire alla Cina di ottenere apparecchiature e software americani o europei necessari a produrre semiconduttori.
> ...



Stupidi americani.


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

abbiamo evitato quattro anni di Hillary Rodham, coniugata Clinton, ma ora è arrivato il momento.
il vecchio Joseph Robinette Biden vuole portarci in guerra a tutti i costi, anche se quando legge si inceppa perchè non sono discorsi scritti da lui.

hanno appena messo le mani anche sulle criptovalute per mantenere la leadership finanziaria americana


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pentagono: Vanno distribuite altre armi agli ucraini. Ma non forniremo aerei alla Polonia. Il trasferimento dei Mig-29 polacchi all'Ucraina è ad alto rischio."*



Mig-29.

Chissà, forse i russi diventeranno più buoni a sapere che ci sono di mezzo aerei che loro stessi hanno costruito.


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

GLI STATI UNITI STIMANO 6000 SOLDATI RUSSI MORTI IN UKRAINA


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2022)

Mah, cosa può uscire di buono per il mondo, da un incontro presieduto dalla Turchia e ordinato da Erdogan?


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

negli USA ci sono dei cittadini comuni che fanno colletta di solidarietà con armi da spedire in Ucraina 
solamente là potrebbe succedere...


----------

